# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Raitiolinja 9:n rakentaminen

## Lari Nylund

> Raitiolinja 9:n rakentaminen viivästyy
> 
> Helsingin Ullanlinnan ja Itä-Pasilan välisen uuden raitiovaunulinja 9:n rakentaminen viivästyy ja kallistuu alkuperäisistä suunnitelmista. Rakennustöiden arvellaan maksavan aiemman 9,4 miljoonan euron sijasta 13 miljoonaa euroa. 
> 
> Myös linjan rakentamisen aloittaminen viivästyy syksyllä pidettävän EU-huippukokouksen johdosta. Matkustajaliikenne päässee alkamaan vasta 2008. 
> 
> Linja 9 ottaa käyttöönsä linjan 10 päätepysäkin Tarkk'ampujankadulla. Molemmat linjat eivät mahdu samalle pysäkille, joten linjalle 10 tulee uusi päätepysäkki Uudenmaankadulle Kolmikulman puiston kohdalle. 
> 
> Julkaistu: 7.2.2006 19:24:57 www.HS.fi


Mielenkiintoinen tuo linjan 10 päätepysäkin siirto eteläpäässä. Linja on entistä enemmän vain Mannerheimintietä kulkeva vaihtoehto tämän jälkeen. Montaakos katua reitillä uudistuksen jälkeen kuljetaan?

----------


## a__m

Joukkoliikennelautakunnan mukaan molemmat linjat 9 ja 10 eivät sopisi Tarkk´ampujankadulle, mikä sinänsä on hyvin uskottavaa.

Linja 10 tulee uudistuksen jälkeen kulkemaan nykyisen kahdeksan reittikatunsa sijasta kuutta eri reittikatua. (Korppaanmäentie, Mannerheimintie, Bulevardi, Yrjönkatu, Uudenmaankatu, Erottajankatu)

----------


## 339-DF

Henkilökohtaisesti en usko, että kun ysi vihdoin ja viimein otetaan käyttöön, linjastojärjestely on tuonkaltainen.

Syyt ysin viivästyttämiseksi ovat hauskoja. Muutaman päivän kokous Pasilassa viivästyttää linjaa vuodella   :Laughing:  Syyksi on pyritty tarjoamaan myös Porthaninkadun huonoa kuntoa, vaikka rakennusviraston mukaan katu ei olekaan huonossa kunnossa.

Positiivista on se, että projekti etenee hidastamisyrityksistä huolimatta edes jotenkin. Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta käsittelee Flemarin-Pasilan rataosuuksia torstaina. Karttapiirustuksista nähdään, että rata on pyritty sijoittamaan mahdollisimman pitkälti autoliikenteen kaistoille, jolloin raitiovaunu on hidas ja epäluotettava. Milloin raitiovaunu kulkee keskellä katua omalla kaistallaan, on vasemmalle kääntyvät autot ohjattu raitiovaunukaistalle blokkaamaan raitiovaunun kulku. Että tällaista.

----------


## Safka

> Henkilökohtaisesti en usko, että kun ysi vihdoin ja viimein otetaan käyttöön, linjastojärjestely on tuonkaltainen.


En minäkään, koska siihen mennessä ykkönen on ehditty lopettaa kokonaan ja kymppi jatketaankin Perämiehenkadulle – siellä rata vasta onkin kelvoton – ja samalla voi vähentää lisää kolmosten liikennettä. Tai itse asiassa lopettaa kokonaan, koska seiskat korvaavat Töölön liikenteen ja ysi Kallion. (Kaivariin saa vaikka palvelulinjan.)

Suunnitelmissa pisti silmään, että kartoista löytyy yksi yhdistetty ratikka-ja bussipysäkki, taisi olla Kumpulantiellä. Mikä ihmeen vimma on rakentaa ratikoille oma pysäkkinsä ja perään busseille omansa kun yhdelläkin pärjäisi (ja huom! tällöin saataisiin lisää parkkipaikkoja...) ja vaihtoyhteydet parantuisivat ainakin jonkin verran.

Mikä muuten tulee olemaan 9:n hallireitti Pasilasta Koskelaan? Tulee aika paljon hupiajoa jos kartassa on esitetty kaikki rakennettavat yhteydet.

----------


## 339-DF

Toivotaan nyt kuitenkin, ettei ihan noin surkeasti käy...

Soisin sekä Hesarille että Sturen ja Aleksis Kiven risteykseen myös varavaihteita paitsi halli- niin ihan jo 3 ja 7 poikkeustilanteiden hoitoa varten. Mutta saapa nähdä... Kyllä ne noissa piirustuksissa olisivat jos ne aiottaisiin toteuttaa.

Toivon, että lautakunta on sen verran tehtäviensä tasalla, että
huolehtivat siitä, että Hesarin kääntyvät kaistat säilyvät nykyisellään eikä niitä siirretä rv-kaistojen päälleAleksis Kivellä saadaan rv koko matkalle omalle kaistalle ja ne puut, jotka kuitenkin on pakko uusia, korvataan yhdellä puurivillä kadun keskellä tai sitten jalkakäytävien reunoilla, kuten loppupäässä katuaTeollisuuskadun pätkällä ei tarvitse seistä autoruuhkissa (vaikka silloin jääkin kahdeksan kaunista lehmusta istuttamatta)Pasilassa rata on keskellä katua nykyisen nurmen paikalla

----------


## a__m

Muistanko väärin vai pitikö ysiratikan kulkea "ensin" reittiä Hesari-L. Brahenkatu-Sturenkatu-Aleksis K:n katu ja sitten "myöhemmin" rakentaa rata flemarin kautta aleksis kiven kadulle? Hyvä että tästä on siirrytty sentään askel eteenpäin.

----------


## JE

Nyt ysin perustamissuunnitelman jälkeen tuollaisia (laittaa ysi Brahenkadun kautta) päätöksiä ei ole ollut. Kaavailuja en tosin ihmettelisi, niistä ei HKL:llä ole koskaan ollut pulaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Muistanko väärin vai pitikö ysiratikan kulkea "ensin" reittiä Hesari-L. Brahenkatu-Sturenkatu-Aleksis K:n katu ja sitten "myöhemmin" rakentaa rata flemarin kautta aleksis kiven kadulle? Hyvä että tästä on siirrytty sentään askel eteenpäin.


Taisi olla niin, että Kallion asukasyhdistykset esittivät tuota. HKL selvitti se kyllä, mutta totesi, että sen on huonoa palvelua, kun 17 poistuu joka tapauksessa Flemarilta eikä sinne tulisi tilalle mitään.

----------


## 339-DF

Jlk on tänään palauttanut ysin kallistuneen yleissuunnitelman takaisin valmisteluun. En tiedä vielä, miksi näin on. Ehkäpä joku ko. lautakunnassa on sitä mieltä, että on väärin maksattaa kaupungin metsittäminen liikennelaitoksella   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Jusa

> Nyt pitäisi painostaa lautakuntaa niin, että siellä päätettäisiinkin tehdä ysi Ilmalaan asti kerralla eikä kikkailla minkään kalliin tilapäisratkaisun kanssa.


Olisikohan viesti mennyt perille ja käsittelyyn !

----------


## 339-DF

No jos onkin, niin ei kyllä mun kautta   :Wink:   Mutta mistäs sitä koskaan tietää, kuka näitäkin foorumeja lukee...

----------


## 339-DF

Viimeksi palautettu ysin yleissuunnitelma sisältää nyt entistä tarkemmat selvitykset kustannusten noususta. Esityslistateksti toteaa mm., että tynkäysin hyötykustannus jää alhaiseksi, mutta lopullinen ysi säästää liikennöintikustannuksia vähintään 0,6 Me/v. Muutenkin tekstissä otetaan nyt voimakkaammin kantaa sen puolesta, että ysi pitää tehdä Ilmalaan asti, vaikka vaiheistusta edelleen esitetäänkin.

Tilapäiset pysäkkijärjestelyt Pasilassa maksavat jopa 0,5Me enemmän kuin ajateltiin.

Ilmalaan asti kulkeva rata tulee olemaan halvempi kuin aiemmin ajateltiin.

Ainakin bussilinjojen 22, 23 ja 50 reittiä muutetaan Ilmalan-vaiheessa.

----------


## 339-DF

Esittelijä veti ysin yleissuunnitelman tänään kokonaan pois joukkoliikennelautakunnasta. Rakennusvirastolta oli eilen iltapäivällä tullut tiedonanto, että kustannukset on jotenkin jyvitettävä eri laitosten kesken uudelleen. Kustannusarvio sinänsä pysyy samana.

Ysistä on vihdoin määrä tehdä päätös seuraavassa kokouksessa. Jlk:n pj kertoi, että liikenne pyritään yhä aloittamaan vuonna 2007, ei 2008 kuten aiemmin on esitetty.

----------


## 339-DF

Edelliseen postiini viitaten, ei se kustannusarvio pysynytkään samana, se halventui!

Jlk:n esityslistassa 18.5. todetaan, että vuonna 2002 tehty arvio 9,4 Me on noussut ensisijaisesti siksi, että yleinen hintataso on maanrakennuskustannusindeksin vuoksi noussut, kun asiassa on viivytelty. Ko. indeksin mukaan kustannukset olisivat nyt 11,0, mutta ne ovat tarkistetun ennusteen mukaan nousseet hieman enemmän. Nyt annetaan uutena lukuna kokonaishinnaksi 11,7 Me.

Enää ei puhuta 13 miljoonasta. Lisäksi toistetaan, että jatko Ilmalaan tullee halvemmaksi kuin aiemmin arvioitiin, eli koko linjan kustannusarvio saattaisi pitää suht hyvin paikkansa.

----------


## 339-DF

Linkissä http://www.hel2.fi/paatoksenteko/khs...a206.htm#RI003 näkyy kh:n ensi maanantain kokouksen ehdotus valtuustolle. Jos kh osaltaan hyväksyy tämän, niin valtuusto käsittelee asiaa 30.8.2006.

Jlk arvioi kokouksessaan viime torstaina, että ysin liikenne alkaa syysliikenteen alkaessa 2008, mutta ilmeisesti luottamusmiestasolla on tahtoa ysin nopeuttamiseksikin. Toivotaan!

----------


## 339-DF

Unohtuipa seuranta tästä. Kyllä kh hyväksyi ysin, ja se tulee siis valtuustoon 30.8. Valtuusto ei sitä enää hylkää, kun siitä vallitsee kh:ssa konsensus. Tai ihan varma ei voi koskaan olla, mutta 99,9% kuitenkin  :Wink:

----------


## 339-DF

Valtuusto päätti eilen ysistä ehdotuksen mukaan. Rakennustöiden odotetaan alkavan lokakuussa. Joka tapauksessa HKL valmistautuu siihen, että liikenne alkaa syksyllä 2008.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Huomenna 16.10. on määrä töiden alkaa Pasilassa. Nyt onkin sitten kaksi täysin erillistä raitioteiden jatkotyömaata samanaikaisesti käynnissä, kun juuri saatiin Kampissa laskettua ensimmäiset kiskot katuun. Toivottavasti laajentamiskehitys jatkuu tulevinakin vuosina, myös muualla kuin vain kivikaupungin alueella.

----------


## 339-DF

Juu, ja ysiä rakentavat Vuorenpeikot alihankintana.

Ensi kesänä jatkuvat sitten nämä projektit ja lisäksi tehdään Mikonkatu ja Uudenmaankadun lisäraide. Paljon on siis ratatöitä tiedossa.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Mikä on Uudenmaankadun lisäraide?

----------


## kuukanko

> Mikä on Uudenmaankadun lisäraide?


Kympin uusi päättäri Erottajalla.

----------


## Albert

> Mikä on Uudenmaankadun lisäraide?


http://www.raitio.org/ratikat/helsin.../map/suunn.htm
Sivun alaosassa on piirros.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Kiitos tiedosta, Erottajan silmukan toki tiedän. Elikkä kyse on lisäraiteesta tälle silmukalle ja juurikin sen Uudenmaankadun sivulle. Linkki oli oikein hyvä.

----------


## Compact

Pari kuvaa näkyy olevan vaunut.orgissa nähtävissä sekä Kampin että Itä-Pasilan ratatyömailta. Siitä se alkaa tämä raitiotierakentamisen renessanssi.

----------


## 339-DF

Tuossa nyt näkyy, miten nopeaa se rakentaminen todellisuudessa on. Muutamassa päivässä korttelikaupalla rataa. Edelleen ihmettelen siis, miksi ihmeessä liikennettä ei muka saataisi käynnistettyä syksyllä 2007...

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tuossa nyt näkyy, miten nopeaa se rakentaminen todellisuudessa on. Muutamassa päivässä korttelikaupalla rataa. Edelleen ihmettelen siis, miksi ihmeessä liikennettä ei muka saataisi käynnistettyä syksyllä 2007...


Onko jossain olemassa (toimivaa) kalustoa, joka riittäisi liikenteen laajentamiseen? Jos on, niin siitä vain sitten ajamaan!  :Laughing:

----------


## 339-DF

> Onko jossain olemassa (toimivaa) kalustoa, joka riittäisi liikenteen laajentamiseen? Jos on, niin siitä vain sitten ajamaan!


Kyllä on, ja asiasta on olemassa hyvin pitkälle viedyt suunnitelmat. Tarvittaessa vaunut olisi saatu liikenteeseen jo vuoden 2007 alusta.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Eihän viivästyminen varmaankaan kummosia hommia olisi vaatinut, jos Fleminginkadun pätkän olisi rakentanut vasta liikenteen käynnistymisen jälkeen ja Manneja olisi hommattu muutama lisää. Luulenpa, että noilla eväillä olisi pärjännyt radan alkukankeuden hoitamiseen.

----------


## kuukanko

Rakennustyöt jatkuvat maanantaina: http://www.hel.fi/wps/portal/Rakennu...kuu+Vallilassa

----------


## vristo

> Raitiolinja 9 on sijoitettava kadulle autoliikenteen sekaan Aleksis Kiven kadulla, koska puut on niin kivoja ja niiden välissä kulkevaa pyörätietä ei saa siirtää jalkakäytävän reunaan. (valtuustoaloite)


Homman olisi voinut hoitaa Strasbourgin tapaan, jos olisi kaksisuuntavaunuja (joita toivon seuraavien hankintojen olevan). Puistokäytavä keskellä ja raitioliikenne sen sivuilla, jolloin pysäkit ovat kulkusuunnassa vasemmalla (oliko jollain kuvaa tästä ratkaisusta?).

----------


## 339-DF

Jep, siinä olisi ollut vaihtoehtoja vaikka kuinka paljon, kun kaiken lisäksi ne puut joudutaan joka tapauksessa kaatamaan huonokuntoisuuden vuoksi. Simppelein ratkaisu olisi ollut noudattaa samaa systeemiä kuin Sturenkadun länsipuolella, koska molemmat osuudetkin ovat yhtä leveitä. Kadun keskellä ratikkakaista, sitten sen molemmin puolin autokaistat, puurivit, pyörätie ja jalkakäytävä. Kaikki mahtuu.

Myös puiden uusiminen siten, että keskellä olisi kulkenut kaksi ratikkakaistaa ja niiden keskellä olisi yksi rivi puita, olisi ollut mahdollinen.

----------


## kuukanko

Joukkoliikennelautakunnalle esitetään torstain kokouksessa, että vanhojen suunnitelmien lisäksi rakennetaan vaihteet Ratamestarinkadulta etelästä Radanrakentajantielle ja Asemapäällikönkadulta lännestä Ratamestarinkadulle pohjoiseen. Näillä yhteyksillä Pasilaan päättyvät 7B:n ja 9:n vuorot voivat ajaa kätevästi Mäkelänkadulle ja sieltä Koskelan halliin ja rakentamiskustannukset säästetään nopeasti lyhentyneinä hallisivuina. Myös poikkeustilanteiden hoitoon tulee uusia mahdollisuuksia.

Rakennustyöt Aleksis Kiven kadulla ovat päässeet vauhtiin, Sturenkadun itäpuolella paalutetaan radan pohjaa.

----------


## olanik

> Joukkoliikennelautakunnalle esitetään torstain kokouksessa, että vanhojen suunnitelmien lisäksi rakennetaan vaihteet Ratamestarinkadulta etelästä Radanrakentajantielle ja Asemapäällikönkadulta lännestä Ratamestarinkadulle pohjoiseen.


Tuo oli näköjään poistettu listalta, koska se ei kuulu lautakunnan käsiteltäviin asioihin. Kukas tuosta sitten voi päättää?

----------


## 339-DF

Koska se ei kuulu lautakunnalle, niin se ei missään tapauksessa kuulu myöskään valtuustolle, koska valtuuston asiat menevät aina lautakunnan kautta. Ainoa vahtoehto on siis, että asia päätetään HKL:n sisällä, olisiko sitten toimitusjohtajan päätettävissä?

Voitaneen perustellusti todeta, että asia on käytännössä jo päätetty. Ei sitä nimittäin oltaisi viety lautakuntaan ilman HKL:n sisäistä tukea. Ja miksipä sitä tukea ei olisi, kun investointi on minimaalinen ja maksaa itsensä takaisin vain neljässä vuodessa. Plus parantaa palvelutasoa.

----------


## vristo

Onko tämä nyt sitä byrokratiaa?

----------


## 339-DF

> Onko tämä nyt sitä byrokratiaa?


No itse asiassa mun mielestä pikemminkin  päinvastoin. Onhan se joustavampaa, että päätöksiä tuollaisissa itsestäänselvissä asioissa voidaan tehdä virkamiestasolla vaikka joka päivä ilman että pitää odotella lautakuntakokouksia ja käyttää turhaa aikaa siihen, että selitetään jotain itsestäänselvää asiaa maallikoille, joiden ymmärrys on rajallinen (so. lautakunnan jäsenet) kun ne kuitenkin sitten päättävät niin kuin virkamies tahtoo.

Moka tässä vaan on tainnut tulla siinä, että lautakuntaan on oltu viemässä jotain sellaista, joka ei sinne kuulu. Oliskos sitten lautakunnan sihteeri, juristi, tämän hoksannut ja huolehtinut sen asialistalta pois. En tiedä.

----------


## kuukanko

Rakennusvirasto kertoo, että ysin rakentaminen etenee aikataulussa:
http://www.hel.fi/wps/portal/Rakennu...e+aikataulussa

----------


## 339-DF

Sietää vaan toivoa, että sille löytyy jostain vaunutkin. 10 min vuorovälillä tarvittaisiin 6 vaunua. Kierrosajaksi on arvioitu 54 min. Kun tietäisi, minkä verran siinä on löysää... Viisikin vaunua saattaisi riittää, jos linja olisi nopea. Mutta eihän se sitä ole, kun uudetkin rataosuudet ovat kadulla autojen seassa  :Sad:

----------


## otto s

> Sietää vaan toivoa, että sille löytyy jostain vaunutkin. 10 min vuorovälillä tarvittaisiin 6 vaunua. Kierrosajaksi on arvioitu 54 min. Kun tietäisi, minkä verran siinä on löysää... Viisikin vaunua saattaisi riittää, jos linja olisi nopea. Mutta eihän se sitä ole, kun uudetkin rataosuudet ovat kadulla autojen seassa


Aika hyvin se 54 minuuttia on, kun 17:sta menee ruuhkassa yli puolikin tuntia/ suunta. Ja 8 minuutin vuoroväliin tarvittaisiin 8 vaunua, että edes jotenkin pysyvät vaunut lähtöajoissaan...

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Aika hyvin se 54 minuuttia on, kun 17:sta menee ruuhkassa yli puolikin tuntia/ suunta. Ja 8 minuutin vuoroväliin tarvittaisiin 8 vaunua, että edes jotenkin pysyvät vaunut lähtöajoissaan...


Niin. Tietysti bussilinja h17 on pidempi kuin tuleva raitiolinja 9. h17 joutuu puikkelehtimaan hyvin suurella osalla matkastaan henkilö- yms. autojen seassa, ja varmasti jumittuu ruuhka-aikana useassakin kohtaa. Tosin Ysinkin kohdalla on pahoiteltu sitä, että etenkin Pasilan päässä rata menee monissakin kohtaa ihan autokaistoilla. Ysillä tulee kuitenkin olemaan samat Liva-etuudet kuin muillakin raitiolinjoilla. Tämän mukaan h17 ei kuulu vastaavaan HELMIin. Eikä lakkautettavaa linjaa sellaiseen ole edes mielekästä liittää.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Tänään ilmestyneessä Helsingin Uutiset -lehdessä arvioidaan, että linja 9 aloittanee ajoissa (elokuussa 2008). Lehden verkkopainoksen löysin täältä. Mainitsemani uutinen on sivulla 5.

MODEDIT/vko: Suora linkki sivulle 5 (pdf).

----------


## 339-DF

Syytä tosiaan olisi toivoa, että enää ei myöhästytä.

Toimittajan ajatus oman vaunutyypin kehittämisestä Helsinkiin, nimen omaan HKL:n toimesta, on mielenkiintoinen, joskaan ei ihan uusi ajatus...

----------


## 339-DF

Pasilan-Vallilan kiskonlasku jatkuu toukokuussa Ratapihantieltä. Kumpulantielle ja Jämsänkadulle olisi tarkoitus mennä kesäkuussa, ja heinäkuussa aloitetaan kiskonlasku Aleksis Kiven kadun länsipäässä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Pasilan-Vallilan kiskonlasku jatkuu toukokuussa Ratapihantieltä


Siellä on nyt ratatyöt käynnissä. Kiskoelementtejä ja vaihteita on tuotu myös 7B:n päättärin tuntumaan, ilmeisesti 9:n päättärikin rakennetaan pikapuoliin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Pasilan-Vallilan kiskonlasku jatkuu toukokuussa Ratapihantieltä. Kumpulantielle ja Jämsänkadulle olisi tarkoitus mennä kesäkuussa, ja heinäkuussa aloitetaan kiskonlasku Aleksis Kiven kadun länsipäässä.


Nyt näkyvät työt olevan käynnissä varsinkin Ratamestarinkadun itäisellä ajoradalla, jossa kiskot on vastikään laskettu. Kumpulantie on avattu etelälaitansa osalta. Aiheeseen liittyvää kuvastoa on päivitetty, tuoreimmat kuvat alkaen tästä. Ratamestarinkadun läntinen ajorata sai kiskot jo viime syksynä.

----------


## kemkim

> Nyt näkyvät työt olevan käynnissä varsinkin Ratamestarinkadun itäisellä ajoradalla, jossa kiskot on vastikään laskettu. Kumpulantie on avattu etelälaitansa osalta. Aiheeseen liittyvää kuvastoa on päivitetty, tuoreimmat kuvat alkaen tästä. Ratamestarinkadun läntinen ajorata sai kiskot jo viime syksynä.


Onko tuo radanrakentaminen aina niin hidasta? Tuntuu, että pian on jo vuoden verran värkätty Kumpulantiellä ja Kampissakin niitä kiskokja, mutta homma ei ota edetäkseen. Lahden oikoratakin tehtiin pikavauhtia, ei kai pari kilometriä ratikkaa voi olla sen haasteellisempaa. Onko pulaa rahasta, työmiehistä vai mistä?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Onko pulaa rahasta, työmiehistä vai mistä?


Halusta.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

Joukkoliikennelautakunta päätti kokouksessaan 31.5.2007 merkitä tiedoksi HKL:n vuosien 2008  2010 taloussuunnitelmaesityksen ja lähettää sen edelleen kaupunginhallitukselle. Esitykseen sisältyy linjan 9 jatkaminen Ilmalaan. Ilmalan rata on tarkoitus rakentaa vuoteen 2012 mennessä. Lopullinen talousarvioesitys käsitellään joukkoliikennelautakunnassa elokuussa.

----------


## rvk1249

Torstaina 7.6.2007 aloitettiin Pasilan asemalla rakentaa 9:n päätepysäkkiä ja siihen liittyviä ohitusraiteita.

----------


## kuukanko

Tänään iltapäivällä Itä-Pasilan työtilanne näytti seuraavalta:
Ratamestarinkadulla kiskot ovat valmiina Asemapäällikönkadun ja Kumpulantien välillä, mutta molemmissa päissä kiskot loppuvat ennen risteyksiäRatamestarinkadulla välillä Asemapäällikönkatu - Radanrakentajantie kiskot on jo valettu maahan, mutta katu on muuten vielä auki. Jälleen molemmista päistä kiskot loppuvat kesken eli ne eivät yhdy pohjoispäässä vanhoihin kiskoihin eivätkä mene eteläpäässä liikenneympyrän yliKumpulantiellä on laskettu katuun eteläiset kiskot, rakennustyöt ovat keskenKumpulantien ja Jämsänkadun risteyksessä on laskettu katuun molempien suuntien kiskot, rakennustyöt ovat kesken. Siten tämä on ainoa mutka, johon on tähän mennessä tehty kiskot

----------


## 339-DF

Ratapihantiellä ratapihan kiskotustyöt ovat valmiit. Päällystystöitä ei vielä ole tehty. Kun siinä katselin, niin 7B ajeli jo vasenta kaistaa. Enpä tiedä miksi, enkä sitäkään, onko oikeakin kaista jo ajokelpoinen. Siltä se ainakin näytti. Kadun sivussa oli vielä asentamaton ylimääräinen vaihde. Arvaisin, että se on tarkoitettu Ratapihantien ja Asemapäällikönkadun risteykseen.

Kumpulantien ja Jämsäntien kiskotyöt tekee Schmidt Bau GmbH Saksan Brandenburgista. Ympyrä sulkeutuu... Taitaa olla kulunut 107 vuotta siitä kun saksalaiset ovat viimeksi olleet Helsingissä ratikkarataa rakentamassa.

----------


## late-

> Kumpulantien ja Jämsäntien kiskotyöt tekee Schmidt Bau GmbH Saksan Brandenburgista. Ympyrä sulkeutuu... Taitaa olla kulunut 107 vuotta siitä kun saksalaiset ovat viimeksi olleet Helsingissä ratikkarataa rakentamassa.


Tekeekö kuitenkin suoraan samalla betoniinvalantatekniikalla kuin meillä yleensä?

Tietääkö joku tuleeko kiskojen ja betonisen aluslaatan väliin nykyään mitään? Kiskon jalan ympärillä näkyy kyllä töiden aikana bitumia, mutta valetaanko sitä väliin vai ainoastaan ympärille? Kiskothan valetaan kiinni aluslaattaan, joten niitä pitäisi erikseen nostaa tilan luomiseksi bitumille.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tekeekö kuitenkin suoraan samalla betoniinvalantatekniikalla kuin meillä yleensä?


Kovasti samalta se ainakin minusta näyttää.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kadun sivussa oli vielä asentamaton ylimääräinen vaihde. Arvaisin, että se on tarkoitettu Ratapihantien ja Asemapäällikönkadun risteykseen.


Nyt sekin on asennettu paikoilleen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Olen päivittänyt linjan 9 Pasilan pään rakentamiskuvastoani. Viimeisimmät kuvat alkaen tästä kuvasta.

----------


## 339-DF

Rattivaunun kuvissa näkyvät pysäkinrakennustyöt Ratamestarinkadulla ovat edenneet; tänään reunakiveys oli paikoillaan, mutta päällystystöitä ei ole aloitettu. Katusuunnitelman mukaan pysäkeille tulee betonikiveys, ei siis asvalttia.

----------


## TEP70

> Tekeekö kuitenkin suoraan samalla betoniinvalantatekniikalla kuin meillä yleensä?


Kovasti epätasaista katupintaa on syntynyt Ratamestarinkadulle tuolla betonivalutekniikalla. Mikä on tilanne kymmenen vuoden kuluttua, kun katu on kuin perunapeltoa jo uutena. Minusta betonipinta kaupungin kadulla ei ole oikein 2000-luvun tekniikkaa.

----------


## hallka

Kivat kuvat  :Smile: 

Yksi virhe pisti silmään... Kumpulantie on Gumtäktsvägen, eikä Gumbölevägen joka on Espoossa, aika lähellä Espoon keskustaa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Rattivaunun kuvissa näkyvät pysäkinrakennustyöt Ratamestarinkadulla ovat edenneet; tänään reunakiveys oli paikoillaan, mutta päällystystöitä ei ole aloitettu. Katusuunnitelman mukaan pysäkeille tulee betonikiveys, ei siis asvalttia.


Tänä aamuna betonikiveystä asennettiin Ratamestarinkadulla läntiselle pysäkille. Itäiselle pysäkille taas aloitettiin reunakivien asentaminen.

Rattivaunun kuvistakin näkee, kuinka Ratamestarinkadulla Asemapäällikönkadusta pohjoiseen on jo sähköjohdot odottamassa sähköpylväiden asennusta. Sähköjä vedetään nyt myös Asemapäällikönkadulle. Tarkoituksenahan taitaa olla saada uusi vara- ja halliyhteys Asemapäällikönkadun ja Ratamestarinkadun kautta käyttöön vielä tämän vuoden aikana.

Kiskot on nyt betonoitu koko matkalla Jämsänkatu - Kumpulantie - Ratamestarinkatu (Asemapäällikönkadun eteläpuolelle asti).

----------


## 339-DF

Pasilan lenkki valmistuu ajokuntoon vasta ensi keväänä. Ensi viikonloppuna asennetaan Ratapihantien ja Asemapäällikönkadun risteyksen vaihteet, ja elokuun aikana asennetaan sekä kaarteet että vaihteet Ratamestarinkadun ja Asemapäällikönkadun risteykseen ja liikenneympyrään. Mutta viimeiset vaihteet, Radanrakentajantien kohdalle tulevat, ovat työohjelmassa vasta ensi keväänä.

Aleksis Kiven kadun kiskotyöt alkavat näillä näkymin syyskuun puolivälissä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Linjan 9 rakentamistöiden etenemistä seuraava kuvasto on jälleen päivittynyt. Viikonvaihteen isot työt ovat käynnissä Ratapihantien ja Asemapäällikönkadun risteyksessä. Linja 7A ajoi poikkeusreittiä eikä siten liikennöinyt Pasilan kautta lainkaan.

----------


## TEP70

Kumpulantien ja Jämsänkadun risteys on tällä hetkellä melko mielenkiintoinen. Tultaessa kumipyöräkalustolla Itä-Pasilasta Kumpulantielle, on pakko kääntyä myös Jämsänkadulle, sillä tuleva keskustaan menevä raide on noin 20 cm muuta katua korkeammalla. En nyt tullut katsoneeksi liikennemerkkejä kovin tarkasti, mutta suoraan Kumpulantietä kohti Mäkelänkatua haluavan on tehtävä U-käännös Jämsänkadulla.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Mutta viimeiset vaihteet, Radanrakentajantien kohdalle tulevat, ovat työohjelmassa vasta ensi keväänä.


Vaihteiden asentaminen Radanrakentajantien ja Ratamestarinkadun risteykseen alkoi toissapäivänä. Tänä iltana maahan oli jo upotettu yksi pala uutta ristikkoa. 

Pasilan työmaahan liittyen, eilen oli käytössä hieman erikoinen järjestely 7B:n päätepysäkillä. 7B:n vaunut ajoivat Ratapihantiellä ulompaa ohitusraidetta ja matkustajat joutuivat pomppimaan työmaan yli päästäkseen vaunuun. Ei kovin helppoa vanhuksille ym. Tänään oli sitten laitettu väliaikainen pysäkki opastinsillan alle, jolloin vaunuun pääsi nousemaan taas suoraan kadun reunasta.

----------


## Makeone

Onkos muuten tässä näkyvä vaihde ihan oikea-'kätinen' jossa vain hyvin lyhyt suora osuus vasemalla vai jotenkin 'molempikätinen'-vaihde, eli kumpaakin suuntaan lähdetään kaarteeseen?

----------


## 339-DF

> Pasilan lenkki valmistuu ajokuntoon vasta ensi keväänä. ... Mutta viimeiset vaihteet, Radanrakentajantien kohdalle tulevat, ovat työohjelmassa vasta ensi keväänä.


Tämä olikin jäänyt päivittämättä. Kiitos MrArakawa! Elokuun alussa HKL:ltä kerrottiin, että Pasilan lenkin kaikki ratatyöt saadaan kyllä tehtyä, mutta ajolangat saadaan vasta ensi keväänä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Onkos muuten tässä näkyvä vaihde ihan oikea-'kätinen' jossa vain hyvin lyhyt suora osuus vasemalla vai jotenkin 'molempikätinen'-vaihde, eli kumpaakin suuntaan lähdetään kaarteeseen?


Kyllä tämä on oikeakätinen vaihde, koska kielten kohdalta kaarre lähtee oikealle ja toiseen suuntaan mennään suoraa raidetta. Risteyksen kohdalla taitaa olla jo kaarre vasempaan, mutta se ei tee tästä kahteen suuntaan kaartuvaa Y-vaihdetta.

Antero

----------


## rvk1249

> Vaihteiden asentaminen Radanrakentajantien ja Ratamestarinkadun risteykseen alkoi toissapäivänä. Tänä iltana maahan oli jo upotettu yksi pala uutta ristikkoa.


Huono kuva ristikosta ja hieman kauempana olevasta vaihteesta  - otettu ohjaamosta vauhdissa... Kuva otettu 19.8.2007 päivällä.

Eli kuvasta näkyy tuleva uusi varayhteys 9:n kiskoilta Ratamestarinkadulta oikealle Radanrakentajantielle kohti Mäkelänkatua.

----------


## 339-DF

Tulipa mieleen, kun selailin Vaunut.org:in kuvia, että kuinkahan pitkä kävelymatka mahtaa olla junalaiturilta raitiolinjan 9 päätepysäkille? Ei siitä aivan lyhyt tule, kun ensin mennään rullaportaat ylös, sitten asemahallin halki, portaat alas kadulle ja lopuksi suht pitkä kävely alamäkeen ysin päättärille. Ei kovin kätevä vaihto.

Asia toki korjaantuu, kun ysi joskus pääsee Länsi-Pasilaan asti ja Pasilansillalle aseman pääsisäänkäynnin eteen tulee raitiovaunupysäkkipari linjoille 7 ja 9.

----------


## MrArakawa

Pasilansillalla on 7A:n ajosuunnassa juna-aseman pääsisäänkäynnin edessä lyhyt bussipysäkille kaartava kiskonpätkä, joka ei kuitenkaan ole kytköksissä ajettavaan rataan. Voisiko joku valaista, mitä varten se siinä on? Liittyykö se kenties 339-DF:n mainitsemiin tulevaisuuden pysäkkisuunnitelmiin? Asia on askarruttanut minua.

----------


## 339-DF

> Pasilansillalla on 7A:n ajosuunnassa juna-aseman pääsisäänkäynnin edessä lyhyt bussipysäkille kaartava kiskonpätkä, joka ei kuitenkaan ole kytköksissä ajettavaan rataan. Voisiko joku valaista, mitä varten se siinä on? Liittyykö se kenties 339-DF:n mainitsemiin tulevaisuuden pysäkkisuunnitelmiin? Asia on askarruttanut minua.


Tuo bussipysäkin edustalla oleva kiskonpätkä on jäänne ajalta, jolloin 7 pysähtyi aseman pääsisäänkäynnin luona, siinä nykyisten bussipysäkkien kohdalla. Kun pysähdys jätettiin pois, siirrettiin 7A kulkemaan vasemmalle kaistalle.

Uutta pysäkkiä on kaavailtu kadun (sillan) keskelle, eli ainakin 7B:n kiskoja siirrettäisiin ja siltaa levennettäisiin.

----------


## kemkim

> Tuo bussipysäkin edustalla oleva kiskonpätkä on jäänne ajalta, jolloin 7 pysähtyi aseman pääsisäänkäynnin luona, siinä nykyisten bussipysäkkien kohdalla. Kun pysähdys jätettiin pois, siirrettiin 7A kulkemaan vasemmalle kaistalle.


Tämä poistettiin tietääkseni siksi, että ratikan kääntyminen oikeanpuolimmaiselta kaistalta vasemmalle aiheutti liikaa sekaannuksia. Tosin en ymmärrä miksi, koska liikennevalothan on keksitty. Nykyään 7:n pysäkki on vähän syrjässä. Tosin hidastahan sitä asemansiltaakin on ylittää, kun vihreää jalankulkuvaloa saa odottaa kauan.

----------


## kemkim

> Asia toki korjaantuu, kun ysi joskus pääsee Länsi-Pasilaan asti ja Pasilansillalle aseman pääsisäänkäynnin eteen tulee raitiovaunupysäkkipari linjoille 7 ja 9.


Tällöin Pasilansilta pitäisi kyllä laittaa vain joukkoliikennesillaksi. Muuten menee liian hitaaksi sen tien yli kulkeminen, kun henkilöautoja pitää odottaa ja sitten myöhästyykin jo junasta.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Työt Itä-Pasilassa jatkuvat. Kuvastoa on päivitetty tänään alkaen tästä kuvasta.

----------


## Antero Alku

Nyt ei tule kehuja. Sillä sinne se vekki nyt sitten jäi.

Tässä kuvassa 8.7.2007 näkyy vanhan ja uuden raiteen kohtaaminen. Kaarteet eivät ole samassa linjassa, ja raiteiden kohtaamiskohdassa on kulma. Uuden kiskon oikealla puolella ehjässä betonilaatassa näkyy, missä vanha raide ja sen kaarre jatkuivat.

No, ei se mitään, sillä tämähän oli vasta työn aikainen liitos.

Tässä on kuva samasta paikasta tänään 23.8.2007. Rata on nyt valmis, hitsattu ja valettu betoniin. Ja siinähän se vekki on edelleen. Kun vaunu kulkee yli, kolahdus on selvä. Nr-vaunut sietävät tämän varmaan jotenkin, en ollut itse kyydissä vaan katsoin vierestä. Mutta Variot eivät tällaisesta tykkää, eikä muuten Bombardierkaan. Sehän voi väittää, että tahallaanko näitä vaunuja tällaisten paikkojen tekemisellä rikotaan.

Antero

----------


## Resiina

Kävin tänään katsomassa miten työt on edenneet Itä-Pasilassa. Asemapäällikönkadun/Ratamestarinkadun risteyksen liikenneympyrässä oli kaivettu ura nurmikkoon ja asvaltissa oli selvät raidat. Katselin Ratamestarinkadun ja Radanrakentajantien risteyaluetta. Ratajärjestelyt näyttävät mielenkiintoisilta. Onko siinä mahdollista tulla Mäkelänkadulta Radanrakentajantietä ja kääntyä oikealle vaihteen yli, jonka jälkeen peruuttaa Ratamestarinkatua vähän matkaa kahden vaihteen yli ja palata Mäkelänkadulle Radanrakentajantien oikeata puolta, eli toimiiko kyseisen risteyksen raidejärjestelyt myös ns. kolmioraiteena vai onko se ylipäätänsä mahdollista?

----------


## 339-DF

> Kävin tänään katsomassa miten odennyt työt Itä-Pasilassa Aemapäällikönkadun/Ratamestarinkadun risteyksen liikenne ympyrässä oli kaivettu ura nurmikkoon ja asvaltissa oli selvät raidat.


Töiden, siis kiskotöiden, on määrä alkaa siinä risteyksessä tällä viikolla. Sitten alkaa olla koko Pasila paketissa ajolankoja lukuunottamatta.




> Katselin Ratamestarinkadun ja Radanrakentajantien risteyalueella ... toimiiko kyseisen risteyksen raidejärjestelyt myös ns kolmioraiteena vain onko se ylipäätänsä mahdollista


Mielenkiintoinen ajatus! Kyllähän se teoriassa mahdollista on. Ehkä ei käytännössä niin tarpeellista, kun samointein voidaan turvallisemmin ajaa Itä-Pasilan lenkkin ympäri jolloin päästään samaan lopputulokseen. Sen sijaan tuli tässä mieleen se, että 7A:n suunnasta tullessa tuota kolmioraidetta voisi käyttää hyväksi, eli tullaan Länsi-Pasilasta sillan yli itäpuolelle ja käännytään kolmion kautta takaisin Mannerheimintien suuntaan.

Ajolangat koko Pasilan silmukkaan tulee valitettavasti vasta ensi vuonna, eli mikään noista ei sitten ole mahdollista ennen sitä. Se on mielestäni sääli, koska esim. hallireitit olisi voinut muuttaa jo vaikka vuodenvaihteesta, siitä tulisi rahansäästöä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Työt ovat edenneet sellaiseen vaiheeseen, että nyt kiskot ja vaihteet on sijoitettu paikoilleen Ratamestarinkadun ja Asemapäällikönkadun kiertoliittymään ja sen välittömään läheisyyteen. Tapani mukaan olen päivittänyt kuvastoani ja tuorein jakso alkaa tästä kuvasta.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Aleksis Kiven kadun kiskotyöt alkavat näillä näkymin syyskuun puolivälissä.


Nyt on katua kaivettu auki Aleksis Kiven kadun ja Traverssikujan kulmauksessa kiskoja varten. Kiskoelementit onkin jo tuotu työmaan kohdalle. Ei taida mennä pitkään siihen, kun kiskot sijoitetaan maahan omalle paikalleen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Nyt on katua kaivettu auki Aleksis Kiven kadun ja Traverssikujan kulmauksessa kiskoja varten. Kiskoelementit onkin jo tuotu työmaan kohdalle. Ei taida mennä pitkään siihen, kun kiskot sijoitetaan maahan omalle paikalleen.


Eilinen havainto nyt kuvin. Uusi kansio on perustettu. Eli ratatyöt Konepaja-alueelta Helsinginkadulle sijoittuvat äsken mainittuun kuvastoon ja Pasilan puolen kuvat tähän vanhempaan kansioon.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ei taida mennä pitkään siihen, kun kiskot sijoitetaan maahan omalle paikalleen.


Ei tosiaan mennyt. Tänä aamuna Traverssikujan eteläpäässä oli jo kiskoja paikallaan ja niiden jatkoksi oltiin asentamassa kaarre-elementtejä Aleksis Kiven kadun risteykseen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Juttu jatkuu siitä, mihin viimeksi jäätiin. AKK:n ja Traverssikujan risteyksen luota on uusia kuvia alkaen tästä.

----------


## Antero Alku

Torstaina 28.9. pain merkille, että Annankadulle ja UKK-kadulle oli asennettu ajojohtojen kannatinlangat.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Torstaina 28.9. pain merkille, että Annankadulle ja UKK-kadulle oli asennettu ajojohtojen kannatinlangat.


Tuosta on itse asiassa kirjoitettu täällä. Eli kannatinlangat olivat paikoillaan jo toukokuun jälkipuoliskolla. Linjaa 9 nämä langat eivät palvele ainakaan ensimmäisessä vaiheessa, sillä keskustan päässä ysin on tarkoitus mennä Kaivokadulta Mannerheimintielle ja siitä edelleen nykyistä kympin reittiä Kirurgille.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tuosta on itse asiassa kirjoitettu täällä.


No joo, enpäs nyt tullut ajatelleeksi, että Kampille oli eri ketju. Ja lisäksi katselen vähän pidemmälle näitä asioita ja siksi pidän Kamppia 9:n reittinä.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Ja lisäksi katselen vähän pidemmälle näitä asioita ja siksi pidän Kamppia 9:n reittinä.


Tuo ei välttämättä mene edes kovin kauas pidemmälle... Jlk kokoontuu ilmeisesti syksyn aikana iltakouluun pohtimaan ratikkareittejä syksyn 2008 tilanteessa (ml Kamppi, vaikka menisi sitten 2009 alkuun). Siellä tarjotaan Kampin linjaksi joko seiskaa tai kolmosta, mutta myös muita vaihtoehtoja tutkitaan. En tiedä, onko ysi tutkittavien joukossa, mutta olisin yllättynyt, jos ei olisi. Jos nimittäin Kamppiin johdetaan jotain muuta kuin 3 tai 7 niin 9 olisi luonnollisin vaihtoehto.

Ainakaan jlk ei niele purematta seiskan vientiä Kamppiin, mistä voi olla iloinen. Joka tapauksessa päätökset linjastomuutoksista on tarkoitus tehdä ennen vuodenvaihdetta.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Tämä poistettiin tietääkseni siksi, että ratikan kääntyminen oikeanpuolimmaiselta kaistalta vasemmalle aiheutti liikaa sekaannuksia. Tosin en ymmärrä miksi, koska liikennevalothan on keksitty. Nykyään 7:n pysäkki on vähän syrjässä.


Sinänsä mielenkiintoista, että jatkossahan ysilinja tekee täsmälleen samanlaisen leikkauksen autokaistojen yli kääntyessään Ratapihantieltä Asemapäällikönkadulle. Kenties asia ei tässä tapauksessa häiritse, koska reittihän on "tilapäinen".

----------


## kuukanko

HKR:n sivuilla on 19.9. päivitetty rakennusaikataulu. Tänä vuonna pitäisi laittaa vielä kiskot Aleksis Kiven kadun ja Sturenkadun risteykseen sekä Aleksis Kiven kadulle em. risteyksestä Fleminginkadulle asti. Aikataulun mukaan töiden olisi pitänyt alkaa tämän kuun puolivälissä, mutta putkisiirrot näyttäisi olevan vielä kesken molemmissa paikoissa.

----------


## kuukanko

Putkisiirrot Fleminginkadulla alkavat ensi viikon maanantaina ja katu suljetaan sen vuoksi Helsinginkadun ja Aleksis Kiven kadun väliltä. Bussilinjat 17, 22 ja 50 siirtyvät Läntisen Brahenkadun kautta kulkevalle poikkeusreitille (22 tietysti vain toiseen suuntaan, koska sen perusreittikään ei kulje suljettavaa väliä kuin toiseen suuntaan).

----------


## 339-DF

Ajolankojen kannatinpylväät ovat olleet paikoillaan Jämsänkadulla ja Kumpulantiellä on jo parin viikon ajan. Jostain syystä myös katujen kerrostalorivistön edessä on pylväsrivi sen sijaan että kannatinlangat kiinnitettäisiin kaupunkikuvalle suotuisasti talojen seiniin kuten on tapana.

Ratamestarinkadulla pylväiden jalustat on valettu jo ajat sitten mutta muuta ei ole vielä tapahtunut. Asemapäällikönkadulle sen sijaan on asennettu uudet valaisinpylväät, ja mitä ilmeisimmin kannatinlangat tulevat valaisinpylväisiin.

----------


## kuukanko

Aleksis Kiven kadulla on nyt laskettuja kiskoja molempien suuntien ajoradoille Sturenkadun ja Fleminginkadun välillä. Traverssikujalla taas työt etenevät kohti Teollisuuskatua.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Aleksis Kiven kadulla on nyt laskettuja kiskoja molempien suuntien ajoradoille Sturenkadun ja Fleminginkadun välillä.



Toissapäivänä tilanne Aleksis Kiven kadulla näytti jo tältä. Vielä silloin toiseen suuntaan ei ollut vielä kiskoja. Mutta tällä vauhdilla kyllä tulee valmista.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Linjan 9 Aleksis Kiven kadun (ja myöhemmin Flemarinkin) alueen kuvastoa on päivitetty. Tuoreita kuvia löytyy alkaen tästä kuvasta. Työt etenevät ja sehän on hyvä juttu. Vuoden kuluttua kuvissa näkyvissä paikoissa mennä ratikalla ihan tosissaan.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Perjantaista 16.11. klo 18 alkaen maanantaiaamuun 19.11. klo 6 saakka tehdään kiskotöitä Aleksis Kiven kadun ja Sturenkadun risteyksessä. Työt vaikuttavat liikenteeseen tällä tavalla. Käpylä-seuran järjestämä linja 1S taitaa mennä lauantaina Kurvin kautta, samoin tietyt hallireitit / siirtoajot töiden ajan. Muistaakseni 1S meni viime vuonnakin Sörnäisten kautta, mutta varmasti ihan jostain muusta syystä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Edellisen viestin uutiseen liittyviä kuvia löytyy täältä. Työt ovat käynnissä ja risteykseen tulee ristikon lisäksi yhteysvaihteet Sturenkadulta Porvoonkadun / Läntisen Brahenkadun suunnalta Aleksis Kiven kadulle Pasilan suuntaan.

----------


## -Epex82-

Mielenkiintoinen juttu. Osaako joku kertoa, miksi myös Sturenkadulta tehdään kiskot A.Kivenkadulle (Linnanmäeltä tultaessa voi kääntyä vasemmalle A.Kivenkadulle ja A.Kivenkadulta voi kääntyä Sturenkadulle, lintsin suuntaan, eli siis mitä mahdollisesti tulevaisuuden investointia varten ne tehdään? Tietääkseni ykkösen reittiä ei olla muuttamassa, joten siitä ei liene kyse, eikä ysikään kait käänny, vaan kulkee suoraan A.Kivenkatua leikaten Sturenkadun ja kääntyen sitten Trailerikujalle.. jne. Liittyykö ratikka2015-suunnitelmiin?

----------


## Resiina

> Mielenkiintoinen juttu. Osaako joku kertoa, miksi myös Sturenkadulta tehdään kiskot A.Kivenkadulle ?


Olisiko kyseessä ns vara yhteys

----------


## kuukanko

> Olisiko kyseessä ns vara yhteys


Joukkoliikennelautakunnan esityslistassa 8.3. vaihdeyhteys esiteltiin nimenomaan varayhteytenä. Maaliskuussa esitettiin vain varautumista yhteyden rakentamiseen myöhemmin, mutta näköjään se tehdään nyt sitten samalla rakennustöiden yhteydessä.

Sen lisäksi, että vaihdeyhteys mahdollistaa poikkeusreittejä ainakin 7B:lle ja ysille, helpottaa se ysin rakennustöiden aikataulupaineita. Jos Fleminginkadun tai Helsinginkadun rakennustyöt viivästyvät ensi syksynä, voidaan liikenne aloittaa Läntistä Brahenkatua pitkin.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Jos Fleminginkadun tai Helsinginkadun rakennustyöt viivästyvät ensi syksynä, voidaan liikenne aloittaa Läntistä Brahenkatua pitkin.



Näinhän toki olisi pitänyt tehdä jo tänä syksynä.

Hyvä, että risteys tehtiin valmiiksi, tarvetta tulee varmasti.

----------


## MrArakawa

Minulla on tässä muutamia pikku kysymyksiä koskien ysilinjaa ja sen tuomia muutoksia.

Raitiolinjaa 9 on tarkoitus tulevaisuudessa jatkaa Pasilan asemalta Ilmalaan saakka. Miten reitti tarkalleen jatkuisi Pasilan sillalta Ilmalaan? Alustavia suunnitelmia ainakin luulisi olevan, mutta en sellaisia sattunut löytämään. Arvelisin reitiksi Kyllikinportti - Pasilanraitio - Radiokatu - Ilmalantori. Muistelisin myös lukeneeni, että ysin aloittaessa seiskan reittiä Länsi-Pasilassa voitaisiin lyhentää oikaisemalla jättäen Kyllikinportti pois. 

Pasilan lenkki on saatu kiskotettua tänä syksynä. Ajolankojen asentaminen jäi kuitenkin ensi vuoteen ja sitä on harmiteltu tässäkin ketjussa mm. sen takia, että hyvä halliyhteys viivästyy. Palvelevatko 7B:n vaunut tulevaisuudessa siis vielä Mäkelänkadun ja kääntyvät vasta Pasilasta takaisin kohti hallia sen sijaan että ajavat suoraan Sörnäisestä Koskelaan? Onko tämä HKL:n oikeissa suunnitelmissa, vaiko foorumiväen kaavailuja?

Pasilassa kun ollaan, niin hieman aiheen sivusta kysyisin, mitä varten Radanrakentajankadulle on aikoinaan rakennettu lyhyt sivuraide nimenomaan 7B:n suunnassa. Mihin sitä tarvitaan? Muistaakseni olen nähnyt vanhemmissa linjakartoissa, että alunperin tämä sivuraide sijaitsi Messukeskuksen edessä, eli se olisi siis vieläpä siirretty.

Fleminginkadun risteyksen tuntumaan Helsinginkadulle rakennetaan uusi raitiovaunupysäkki, jota voivat käyttää linjat 8 ja 9. Saako kasi näin kokonaan uuden pysäkin vai korvaako uutukainen nykyisen Kustaankadun pysäkin? Jos ei korvaa, niin sittenhän kasilla on Salmisaaren suuntaan kaksi pysäkkiä ja Arabian suuntaan vain yksi pysäkki Hesarin pätkällä Kaarlenkatu-Sörkkä. 

Linjan 10 päättäri siirtyy Kolmikulmaan, johon rakennetaan uusi sivuraide. Minkälaiset liikennejärjestelyt alueella toteutetaan? Uudenmaankatuhan on aika vilkas autoväylä, joten ei kai synny ruuhkia kun vaunu tukkii yhden ajokaistan seisoen päätepysäkillään tai toisaalta autot liikennevaloissa seisoessaan estävät ratikan pääsyn pysäkille. Yrjönkatu pitäisi ehdottomasti myös muuttaa yksisuuntaiseksi kiskotetulta osaltaan.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Vastaan lähinnä Pasilan alueita koskeviin kysymyksiin.

Ysin reitin on tarkoitus olla: - Pasilan silta - Esterinportti - Pasilanraitio - Leanportti - Radiokatu - Ilmalankuja - Ilmalantori. Osuus Pasilankatu - Kyllikinportti jäisi ymmärtääkseni ilman raitioliikennettä seiskalinjojen oietessa Esterinportin kautta suoraan Pasilanraitiolle.

Radanrakentajantien sivuraiteen funktio on varmaankin tarjota väistömahdollisuus tilanteissa, kun seiskan (B-suunta) vuorot ovat joutuneet väärään järjestykseen. Sellainen on mahdollista mm. ruuhkavaunujen ulosajojen yhteydessä. Tämä väistöraide korvasi entisen Rautatieläisenkadulla sijainneen sivuraiteen, joka jouduttiin poistamaan muuan hotellin tullessa sinne.

----------


## 339-DF

> Minulla on tässä muutamia pikku kysymyksiä koskien ysilinjaa ja sen tuomia muutoksia.


Nyt on pakko vähän mainostaa: Suomen Raitiotieseura ry:n jäsenlehti Raitio ilmestyy neljästi vuodessa. Jäsenet saavat sen postissa ilmaiseksi, mutta muutkin voivat ostaa oman lehden Akateemisesta kirjakaupasta Helsingin keskustasta. Vanhempia lehtiä voi kysyä seuran puheenjohtajalta, jonka yhteystiedot on jokaisessa lehdessä.

Raitiossa julkaistaan Yhdeksikön varrelta -sarjaa, jossa käydään läpi juuri näitä kysymiäsi asioita ja kerrotaan päätöksistä sitä mukaa kun niitä kaupungin elimissä tehdään. Ilmalan-reitistä on julkaistu karttakin. Juttusarjan tiedot eivät ole mutua eivätkä arvioita (ellei erikseen niin mainita), vaan perustuvat HKL:n, KSV:n ja HKR:n virkamiesten antamiin tietoihin sekä lautakuntien ja kaupunginvaltuuston tekemiin päätöksiin.




> Muistelisin myös lukeneeni, että ysin aloittaessa seiskan reittiä Länsi-Pasilassa voitaisiin lyhentää oikaisemalla jättäen Kyllikinportti pois.


Näin on tarkoitus.




> Pasilan lenkki on saatu kiskotettua tänä syksynä. Ajolankojen asentaminen jäi kuitenkin ensi vuoteen ja sitä on harmiteltu tässäkin ketjussa mm. sen takia, että hyvä halliyhteys viivästyy. Palvelevatko 7B:n vaunut tulevaisuudessa siis vielä Mäkelänkadun ja kääntyvät vasta Pasilasta takaisin kohti hallia sen sijaan että ajavat suoraan Sörnäisestä Koskelaan? Onko tämä HKL:n oikeissa suunnitelmissa, vaiko foorumiväen kaavailuja?


Joulukuussa ilmestyvä Raitio 4/07 kertoo vastauksen näihin kysymyksiin. Selvittely on vielä kesken, mutta lehden painoon mennessä nämä asiat tiedetään.




> Fleminginkadun risteyksen tuntumaan Helsinginkadulle rakennetaan uusi raitiovaunupysäkki, jota voivat käyttää linjat 8 ja 9. Saako kasi näin kokonaan uuden pysäkin vai korvaako uutukainen nykyisen Kustaankadun pysäkin? Jos ei korvaa, niin sittenhän kasilla on Salmisaaren suuntaan kaksi pysäkkiä ja Arabian suuntaan vain yksi pysäkki Hesarin pätkällä Kaarlenkatu-Sörkkä.


Tdennäköisesti ei korvaa, eli pysäkkien määrä kasvaa, mutta vain toiseen suuntaan.




> Linjan 10 päättäri siirtyy Kolmikulmaan, johon rakennetaan uusi sivuraide. Minkälaiset liikennejärjestelyt alueella toteutetaan?


Katusuunnitelmaa ei vielä ole tehty, mutta Raitiossa julkaistiin jossain vaiheessa alustava havainnekuva kaistajärjestelyistä. Ratikan sivuraiteelle (tai siis rakennettavalle uudelle pääraiteelle, vanhasta tulee "sivu", ei tule autoliikennettä, ts. päättärillä seisova ratikka ei häiritse autoliikennettä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Aleksis Kiven kadulla työt olivat käynnissä myös 24.11.2007.

----------


## teheino

> Vastaan lähinnä Pasilan alueita koskeviin kysymyksiin.
> 
> Ysin reitin on tarkoitus olla: - Pasilan silta - Esterinportti - Pasilanraitio - Leanportti - Radiokatu - Ilmalankuja - Ilmalantori. Osuus Pasilankatu - Kyllikinportti jäisi ymmärtääkseni ilman raitioliikennettä seiskalinjojen oietessa Esterinportin kautta suoraan Pasilanraitiolle.



En oikein hyvin ole perillä näistä raitioasioista, mutta tuli ensimmäisenä mieleen reitistä Pasilanraitiolta Esterinportin läpi Pasilan sillalle toteuttamisesta, että eikö se ole aika ahdas väli? Missä on mm. se K-kauppa. Mahtuuko siitä sen toimistorakennuksen "sillan" alta juuri sitten raiteet suorana linjauksena sinne sillalle? Että siitä heivataan sitten se parkkipaikka vaan hiiteen.

----------


## 339-DF

Eihän se Esterinportti kovin iso ole, mutta uskon, että ratikan mahtuminen sinne on laskettu tässä vaiheessa jo aika tarkkaan. Katusuunnitelmavaiheessa katsotaan sitten, kuinka monta asiointiparkkipaikkaa ruokakaupan eteen pystytään jättämään.

----------


## teme

> Fleminginkadun risteyksen tuntumaan Helsinginkadulle rakennetaan uusi raitiovaunupysäkki, jota voivat käyttää linjat 8 ja 9. Saako kasi näin kokonaan uuden pysäkin vai korvaako uutukainen nykyisen Kustaankadun pysäkin? Jos ei korvaa, niin sittenhän kasilla on Salmisaaren suuntaan kaksi pysäkkiä ja Arabian suuntaan vain yksi pysäkki Hesarin pätkällä Kaarlenkatu-Sörkkä.





> Tdennäköisesti ei korvaa, eli pysäkkien määrä kasvaa, mutta vain toiseen suuntaan.


Toivottavasti ei. Kasi on muutenkin Hesarilla naurettavan hidas. Tuo pysähdys jossa ei ole edes valoja on täysi turhake, vaikka se onkin minun lähin pysäkkini. Se että kasin pysäkit saisi Flemarin ja Hesarin risteykseen ennen valoja on varmaan liikaa toivottu, mutta jos sais edes sen Kustaankadun järkeistettyä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kasi on muutenkin Hesarilla naurettavan hidas.


Se hidastuu entisestään, kun Hesarin ja Flemarin risteyksessä kääntyvä autoliikenne sijoitetaan jatkossa Hesarilla ratikkakiskoille eli ratikkakaista poistuu siitä kohdasta, missä siitä olisi eniten hyötyä. Tuloksena saadaan muutama parkkipaikka lisää kadunvarteen.

Kun siis kasi on ajamassa Hesaria suoraan, niin vasemmalle Flemarille kääntyvä autoliikenne tukkii sen reitin odottaessaan omien valojensa vaihtumista. Sama sekä idästä että lännestä tultaessa.  :Sad:

----------


## teme

> Se hidastuu entisestään, kun Hesarin ja Flemarin risteyksessä kääntyvä autoliikenne sijoitetaan jatkossa Hesarilla ratikkakiskoille eli ratikkakaista poistuu siitä kohdasta, missä siitä olisi eniten hyötyä. Tuloksena saadaan muutama parkkipaikka lisää kadunvarteen.
> 
> Kun siis kasi on ajamassa Hesaria suoraan, niin vasemmalle Flemarille kääntyvä autoliikenne tukkii sen reitin odottaessaan omien valojensa vaihtumista. Sama sekä idästä että lännestä tultaessa.


#¤%##&%!!! Hesarin ja Flemarin henkilöautoliikenne on todella kevyttä, eikä alueelle ole mitään todellista pulaa parkkipaikoista. Ensinnäkin, en ymmärrä mihin tarvitaan erillisiä kääntyvien kaistoja. Toiseksi, siinä risteyksessä ei pitäisi olla valoja lainkaan. Kolmanneksi, jos liikennesuunnittelijat haluaa sinne jotain askarrella, niin käyttää sen poikittaistilan pieneen liikenneympyrään. Neljänneksi, kääntymisen Hesarilta pohjoissuuntaan Flemarille voi myös aivan hyvin kieltää. Itse käännyn tuosta ajaessani Hesarilta Kustaankadulle josta pääsee sitten Aleksis Kivenkadulle ja Teollisuuskadulle.

----------


## sebastin

yksi syy miks 8 on hidas löytyy väljästä vuorovälistä...
kasi menee harvoin, jopa päivä ja ruuhka aikaan..

eli eipä 8 reittiä ainakaan crotramilla kannata ajella...

----------


## MrArakawa

Kävinpä tässä eilen katselemassa ysilinjan rakennustöitä ja näyttäisi olevan katutyöt viimeistelyä myöten aika lailla valmiina Itä-Pasilassa. Katupäällysteet, kävelytiet ja pysäkkikorokkeet katoksineen ovat valmiina. Asemapäällikönkadun ja Ratamestarinkadun liikenneympyrään on näyttävästi tehty lyhyet pätkät nupulakivistä nurmirataakin. Liikenneympyrässä on myös tolpat valmiina raitiovaunuvaloja varten, kuten myös Kumpulantiellä. Uudet katuvalaisimet ja ajolangan kannatuspalkitkin ovat jo paikoillaan, joskin ajolankaan ei tietenkään vielä ole.

Muuten ysilinja onkin sitten vielä yhtä rakennustyömaata.

----------


## Buzer

Onko tietoa, että milloin 17, 50 & 58 reitit palaavat kulkemaan Aleksis kiven ja fleminginkadun risteyksessä olevan pysäkin kautta vai palaavatko ollenkaan? Lähinnä vain kun täältä Karhupuistosta alkaa olla aika mahdotonta mennä Itä-Helsinkiin (Roihupeltoon) nopeasti jos ei juurikaan halua kävellä...

Maantaista eteenpäin käytännössä pakko kävellä joko johonkin 58 pysäkille tai metrolle (lyhyimällä kävelymatkalla reittiopas ehdotti jopa 51->550. Vaihto siis Oulunkylässä). Ennen sentään pääsi 17->58 tai 51/kävely->50/kävely(/28?)->58 ja kun nuo estettiin, niin 3T/1/1A/51/17->metro Itäkeskukseen->550/58. Molemmissa pääsi parhaimillaan noin 15min ja huonollakin tuurilla meni 30min. Ja kävelyä ei nimeksikään. Ja vielä etuna oli se, että S-Market oli molemmissa tapauksissa käytännössä matkan varrella.

----------


## kuukanko

> Onko tietoa, että milloin 17, 50 & 58 reitit palaavat kulkemaan Aleksis kiven ja fleminginkadun risteyksessä olevan pysäkin kautta vai palaavatko ollenkaan?


Fleminginkadun on suunniteltu valmistuvan lokakuussa, joten 50 pääsee palaamaan vanhalle reitilleen viimeistään silloin. 17 todennäköisesti ei ehdi enää vanhalle reitilleen ennen lopetusta.

58:n on kerrottu palaavan Aleksis Kiven kadulle ensi kesänä. Tarkka ajankohta ilmeisesti riippuu rakennustöiden edistymisestä. Aleksis Kiven kadun rakennustöiden on suunniteltu valmistuvan heinäkuussa.

----------


## Buzer

> Fleminginkadun on suunniteltu valmistuvan lokakuussa, joten 50 pääsee palaamaan vanhalle reitilleen viimeistään silloin. 17 todennäköisesti ei ehdi enää vanhalle reitilleen ennen lopetusta.
> 
> 58:n on kerrottu palaavan Aleksis Kiven kadulle ensi kesänä. Tarkka ajankohta ilmeisesti riippuu rakennustöiden edistymisestä. Aleksis Kiven kadun rakennustöiden on suunniteltu valmistuvan heinäkuussa.


Ok. Kiitos tiedosta.

----------


## 339-DF

Traverssikuja on ilmeisesti tammikuun aikana kiskotettu valmiiksi. Suunnassa keskustaan päin on myös Teollisuuskadulle laskettu kiskoa reilulle puolelle Teollisuuskadun osuudesta.

----------


## -Epex82-

Työt ovatkin edenneet hyvin, viimeksi kun kävin, Traverssia ja Jämsänkatua ei ollut vielä yhdistetty. Toivottavasti pääsemme 10.8 ysin kyytiin. Kuulin radiosta jokin aika sitten Kallio-Seuran syyn ysin vastustamiselle: seuran edustaja sanoi, että jos ratikka särkyy, ei sitä voi kiertää, bussin voi. Ei ne asukasyhdistyksen kaiken alan asiantuntijatkaan aina ole oikeassa. Toinen syy on ollut, että Merikadulta ei pääse suoraan Itä-Pasilaan.

----------


## rvk1249

4.2.2008 maanantaina aamulla laitettiin Asemapäällikönkadulle kannatinlankoja.

----------


## 339-DF

> 4.2.2008 maanantaina aamulla laitettiin Asemapäällikönkadulle kannatinlankoja.


Kiva kuulla! Itä-Pasilan silmukan pitäisi ratasähkön mukaan olla ajettavassa kunnossa tämän kuun lopulla tai viimeistään ensi kuun alussa.

----------


## 339-DF

Kannatinlangat on asennettu ainakin Kumpulantielle ja siitä pohjoiseen koko osuudelle. Jämsä jäi katsomatta.

Tänä iltana aloitettiin varsinaisen ajolangan asennus Asemapäällikönkadulla. Työt ovat parhaillaan käynnissä.

----------


## ess

Tänään näytti Ratamestarinkatu saaneen ajolangat ainakin Radanrakentajantien risteyksen kohdalla.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Itä-Pasilan silmukan pitäisi ratasähkön mukaan olla ajettavassa kunnossa tämän kuun lopulla tai viimeistään ensi kuun alussa.


Seiskojen tai ykkösten poikkeusreittiyhteyksiin Itä-Pasilan silmukasta tuskin lienee apua ajolankatöiden valmistuttuakaan ellei Pasilan sillan risteykseen asenneta samalla raitiovaunuille liikennevaloa vasemmalle Asemapäällikönkadulle. Päiväliikenteen aikaan asemalta vasemmalle kääntyminen autojen vihreällä yli autokaistojen on melko riskaabelia (eikä ilmeisesti edes laillistakaan), raitiovaunuissa kun ei vasemmalla puolella ole edes kunnon peiliä.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Seiskojen tai ykkösten poikkeusreittiyhteyksiin Itä-Pasilan silmukasta tuskin lienee apua ajolankatöiden valmistuttuakaan ellei Pasilan sillan risteykseen asenneta samalla raitiovaunuille liikennevaloa vasemmalle Asemapäällikönkadulle. Päiväliikenteen aikaan asemalta vasemmalle kääntyminen autojen vihreällä yli autokaistojen on melko riskaabelia (eikä ilmeisesti edes laillistakaan), raitiovaunuissa kun ei vasemmalla puolella ole edes kunnon peiliä.


Ei ole juu, mut kun... Kaikki ns. onnistuu, kunhan valokeskus huolehtii asiasta...

----------


## MrArakawa

> Ei ole juu, mut kun... Kaikki ns. onnistuu, kunhan valokeskus huolehtii asiasta...


Ja arvatenkin valokeskus huolehtii asian kesälomien jälkeen sopivasti ennen ysin liikennöinnin aloittamista.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Perjantaista 16.11. klo 18 alkaen maanantaiaamuun 19.11. klo 6 saakka tehdään kiskotöitä Aleksis Kiven kadun ja Sturenkadun risteyksessä.


Risteysalueella on tehty kiskotöitä myös tänä viikonloppuna ja viime syksynä kesken jääneet risteysalueen kiskotukset on saatettu loppuun. Eli nyt on ristikot ja vaihteet maassa Aleksis Kiven kadulla myös Konepajan suunnalta tultaessa.

Helsinginkadun ja Kaarlenkadun risteyksen uusittaviin/poistettaviin vaihteisiin on ilmestynyt mittausmerkintöjä asvaltiin. Olisiko tämä kohde tulossa työlistalle seuraavaksi?

----------


## karihoo

Sturenkadun ja Aleksis Kiven kadun risteyksen kiskotöistä johtuen 3B:n hallisivu Koskelan hallille oli poikkeusreitillä: Urheilutalon pysäkin kohdalta peruutus takaisin Hesarille, josta Sörkkään ja Hämeentietä edelleen hallille.

----------


## 339-DF

> Sturenkadun ja Aleksis Kiven kadun risteyksen kiskotöistä johtuen 3B:n hallisivu Koskelan hallille oli poikkeusreitillä: Urheilutalon pysäkin kohdalta peruutus takaisin Hesarille, josta Sörkkään ja Hämeentietä edelleen hallille.


Nyt en kyllä ymmärtänyt. Tarkoititko siis kolmiokääntöä Hesari idästä - Brahenkatu - (peruutus) Hesarille länteen ja siitä Kurviin? Jos, niin taitaa olla yksi harvoja kertoja, kun näin on oikein virallisesti suunniteltu tehtävän Helsingissä!

----------


## karihoo

> Nyt en kyllä ymmärtänyt. Tarkoititko siis kolmiokääntöä Hesari idästä - Brahenkatu - (peruutus) Hesarille länteen ja siitä Kurviin? Jos, niin taitaa olla yksi harvoja kertoja, kun näin on oikein virallisesti suunniteltu tehtävän Helsingissä!


Juuri näin.

----------


## ess

> Nyt en kyllä ymmärtänyt. Tarkoititko siis kolmiokääntöä Hesari idästä - Brahenkatu - (peruutus) Hesarille länteen ja siitä Kurviin? Jos, niin taitaa olla yksi harvoja kertoja, kun näin on oikein virallisesti suunniteltu tehtävän Helsingissä!


Homma kannattaa suorittaa niin että ajaa ensin kasin pysäkille ja sitten peruuttaa Brahenkadulle. Näin peruutettava matka lyhenee.

Minusta tuo on kyllä aivan turha järjestely. Vaunut voitaisiin hyvin ajaa suoraan Kurvista Koskelaan. Eihän tuo palvele kuin Kustaankadun ja Urheilutalon pysäkkejä, eikä Kustaankatu edes ole varsinaisesti kolmosten pysäkki. Aiheuttanee enemmän hämmennystä kuin hyötyä matkustajille.

----------


## olanik

Ajolankojen asennustyöt jatkuivat tänään Itä-Pasilassa. Hieman klo 22:n jälkeen työt olivat käynnissä Ratamestarinkadun ja Kumpulantien kulmassa. Tuloksena oli aikalailla valmiin näköistä jälkeä.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Ajolankojen asennustyöt jatkuivat tänään Itä-Pasilassa.


Itä-Pasilan jaksoerottimet taitavat olla uudenlaista mallia. Näyttivät minusta ainakin muista poikkeavilta, tosin tarkasti en ehtinyt havainnoimaan.

----------


## Albert

18.03.: Ratamestarinkadulla suunnassa Kumpulantielle oli ajolanka kiinni Vislauskujan sillassa. Että pientä säätämistä vielä on. Ripustukset näyttävät olevan muutoin "joustavaa mallia".

----------


## 339-DF

Ratasähkötyöt on saatu Pasilassa valmiiksi. Ajolangat on asennettu paikoilleen Kuortaneenkadun risteyksestä pohjoiseen. Periaatteessa Itä-Pasilan uusi silmukka on siis ajokuntoinen.

Uusille rataosuuksille ei kuitenkaan ole vielä kytketty virtaa. Ajolangat ovat monin paikoin tavanomaista alempana, varsinkin lukuisten kävelysiltojen kohdalla. Näihin paikkoihin on (ilmeisesti parin viikon sisällä) tulossa virrasta varoittavat liikennemerkit, ja vasta niiden asennuksen jälkeen virta kytketään.

----------


## kuukanko

Kaarlenkadun pohjoispää suljettiin tänä aamuna autoliikenteeltä toiseen suuntaan ja etelästä tulevien ratikoiden vanhaa vaihdetta alettiin purkaa pois.

Itä-Pasilassa tehtiin vielä tänä aamuna ratasähkötöitä. Joka tapauksessa uusi silmukka ei ole ajokuntoinen, ennenkuin ne jo mainitut Ratapihantien / Asemapäällikönkadun liikennevalot on muutettu. Se edellyttää liikennevalojen ohjauskojeen vaihtamista ja kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta tilasi uuden ohjauskojeen vasta 13.3., joten muutostyöt tuskin valmistuvat kovin nopeasti.

----------


## olanik

Aleksis Kiven kadun uusiin pylväisiin kiinnitettiin tänään ajolankojen pidikkeitä, samanlaisia kuin Ratamestarinkadulla.

----------


## 339-DF

> Joka tapauksessa uusi silmukka ei ole ajokuntoinen, ennenkuin ne jo mainitut Ratapihantien / Asemapäällikönkadun liikennevalot on muutettu. Se edellyttää liikennevalojen ohjauskojeen vaihtamista


Jep jep. Kääntyminen Ratapihantieltä ilman valo-ohjausta Asemapäällikönkadulle on päiväsaikaan, miksei yölläkin, riskihommaa ilman manuaalista liikenteenohjausta ennen kuin valot on muutettu. Silmukka sinänsä on toki ajokuntoinen, muttei ehkä kovin liikennekelpoinen  :Wink: 

Liikennevalot tai niiden puute ei muodosta mitään teknistä estettä radan käyttämiselle. Sähköjä ei kuitenkaan ole kytketty, eikä kytketä ennen varoitusmerkkien saamista. Voi olla, ettei kytketä ennen liikennevalomuutoksiakaan. Jos näin on, että sähköt kytketään vasta valo-ohjauksen tultua, niin sitten jaan tulkintasi ajokuntoisuudesta.

----------


## Compact

Näyttää ysilinjan rakentamisen mukana saatavan jälleen yksi laippauraton vaihderistikkokin rataverkolle lisää. 

Paikka on Alppilassa: Sturenkadulta kääntyminen Aleksis Kiven kadulle ja jälkimmäisellä oleva myötävaihde. Sturenkadun vastavaihde ja toisen ajosuunnan vaihteet ovat urallisia. Laippaurattomaan suuntaan ei ole tulossa linjaliikennettä.

----------


## ess

Ajolankojen risteyskohtaan Radanrakentajantien länsipäässä oli ilmestynyt mielenkiintoinen ristin muotoinen häkkyrä.

----------


## Compact

> Ajolankojen risteyskohtaan Radanrakentajantien länsipäässä oli ilmestynyt mielenkiintoinen ristin muotoinen häkkyrä.


Se on tällainen kuparinen ilmajohtoristikko, hinnaltaan kai lähes kruununjalokiven arvoinen!

Kuvasin sen hieman ennenkuin "ess" tästä täällä mainitsi, eli se kiinnosti itseänikin poikkeuksellisen (?) laaja-alaisesti asioita harrastavana raitiotiehistoriallisena ja -teknisenä kohteena siitä sattumalta päivemmällä alikävellessäni. 

Lienee normiharrastaja kiinnostunut kuvaamaan vain vaunuja ja nekin tiukasti etuvasemmalta eli ovipuolelta...? 
Ei vaiskaan - yleisin kuvakulma on hieman etuoikealta sileältä sivulta, ja tiukka rajaus niin ettei selvää saa kuin nokasta. Kaupunkiympäristö katuineen, taloineen, ympäristöineen rajataan yleensä pois. Katsokaapa kuvianne, ja miettikää hieman mitä oikeasti ollaan kuvaamassa. Laboratoriotyyppikuvia riittää vähempikin, ellei nyt ole juuri niihin tykästynyt. 

Ratamestarinkadun/Radanrakentajantien ilmajohtotähden tausta eli sininen avaruus on kuvassa vaalennettu, jotta itse apparaattiin sain lisättyä väriominaisuuksia. Siinä yhteydessä ohuet nailoneristesiteet häiventyivät, mutta sallinette tuon kuvakäsittelyn.

----------


## Compact

> Näyttää ysilinjan rakentamisen mukana saatavan jälleen yksi laippauraton vaihderistikkokin rataverkolle lisää.


Kuva vaihteesta.

----------


## Tuomask

> Se on tällainen kuparinen ilmajohtoristikko, hinnaltaan kai lähes kruununjalokiven arvoinen!


Kiitos kuvasta! En ole ennen tuollaista nähnyt. Alkoi kiinnostaa mikä mahtaa olla sen funktio. Tietääkö joku?

----------


## ess

> Kiitos kuvasta! En ole ennen tuollaista nähnyt. Alkoi kiinnostaa mikä mahtaa olla sen funktio. Tietääkö joku?


Olisikohan ihan vaan se että kohdasta pystyisi ajamaan molempiin suuntiin.

----------


## Tuomask

Raitiolinja 9:n kiskotyöt ovat viime päivinä ulottuneet jopa Tehtaankadulle Eiraan asti, kuten kuva todistaa... 
No, teollisuus/tehdas, yhtä kaikki.

----------


## jac

Tänään aseteltiin paikoilleen toista kaarretta Aleksis Kiven kadun ja Fleminginkadun risteyksessä. Fleminginkadulla oli myös tukien päällä jo pätkä suoraa kiskoa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Noin viiden kuukauden tauon jälkeen päätin lähteä ikuistamaan ysilinjan uusimpia vaiheita muistikortille. Kuvia on toisaalta Pasilan pään kuvastossa, toisaalta Vallilan / Harjun / Kallion kuvastossa. Kuten ketjussa on kerrottu, Pasilan päässä on ilmajohdot paikoillaan ja rata kaikin puolin hyvin valmiin näköinen. Sitten taas Teollisuuskatu on pahasti kesken ja esimerkiksi Fleminginkadulla kiskotus on vasta alkamassa. Mutta onhan aikaa vielä melkein neljä kuukautta...

----------


## Makeone

Olipas Rattivaunulla hyviä kuvia, ja hieman Google Maps'n avulla, niin pääsi hyvin selvyyteen missä uusi rata kulkee, pari kysymystä jäi tosin auki jotka lienevät tosin helppoja:
1) Missä onkaan Pasilan pään päätepysäkki, messukeskuksella? Ysi ei taida ajaa perinteiseen looppiin vaan katuloopin ratamestarinkatu - rautatieläisenkatu - ratapihankatu?

2) Yhdistyykö raiteet fleminginkadulta porthaninkadulla oleviin raiteisiin ja jos näin, niin liittyykö tuo porthaninkadun remontti myös osin ysin rakentamiseen?

3) Ei ihan liity ysiin, mutta vieläkös itäväylän suuntaan menevät kaukoliikenteen bussit käyttävät reittiä sturenkatu - aleksis-kivenkatu - 'joku mutka' - itäväylä? (En muista onko sillä pienellä kadunpätkällä mikä nimi josta bussit aikoinaan kääntyivät melkein suoraan pysäkille jonka nimi taisi olla junatie?)

Jokos ysin toinen päätepysäkki päätettiin, Kirurgi?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Olipas Rattivaunulla hyviä kuvia...


Kuten aina.




> 1) Missä onkaan Pasilan pään päätepysäkki, messukeskuksella? Ysi ei taida ajaa perinteiseen looppiin vaan katuloopin ratamestarinkatu - rautatieläisenkatu - ratapihankatu?


Päätepysäkki on juna-aseman pysäkki, "itä-Pasila", johon on asennettu myös ohitusraide. Perinteistä luuppia ei siis ole, vaan juuri kuten arvasit.




> 2) Yhdistyykö raiteet fleminginkadulta porthaninkadulla oleviin raiteisiin ja jos näin, niin liittyykö tuo porthaninkadun remontti myös osin ysin rakentamiseen?


Ei yhdisty, vaan kiertää Helsinginkadun, Kaarlenkadun ja Viidennen Linjan kautta. Porthaninkatu oli niin surkea, että kunnostusta se olisi vaatinut muutenkin. Voihan olla, että parannustarve on saanut huomiota uuden linjan myötä.

Vaikuttaisi siltä, että mukulakivien alla on metritolkulla hienoa hiekkaa. Tämän vuoksi tie oli aivan kuopalla. Harmi muuten, että bussi 17:n liikennöinti lopetetaan vasta kun tämä ikävin kadunpätkä korjataan...




> 3) Ei ihan liity ysiin, mutta vieläkös itäväylän suuntaan menevät kaukoliikenteen bussit käyttävät reittiä sturenkatu - aleksis-kivenkatu - 'joku mutka' - itäväylä?


Se pieni kadunpätkä on itseasiassa Junatien alku. Taitavat ne bussit siitä vielä mennä. Vai menevätkö remonttien vuoksi ole tällä hetkellä muualta?




> Jokos ysin toinen päätepysäkki päätettiin, Kirurgi?


Kirurgiin jäi kymppi, ysi päättyy kolmikulmaan. Tässä vielä linkki karttaan.

----------


## Jusa

> Fleminginkadulla kiskotus on vasta alkamassa. Mutta onhan aikaa vielä melkein neljä kuukautta...


Flemarilla oli topparoikka töissä sunnuntainakin 14.4.2008!
Taitaa olla urakassa paineita.

----------


## dietreut

> 3) Ei ihan liity ysiin, mutta vieläkös itäväylän suuntaan menevät kaukoliikenteen bussit käyttävät reittiä sturenkatu - aleksis-kivenkatu - 'joku mutka' - itäväylä?


Ainakin torstaina tuolla päin kulkiessani näin kaksi kaukoliikenteen bussia taiteilemassa Aleksis Kiven kadun ja Fleminginkadun risteyksen tienoilla. En tajunnut ajoissa kiinnittää huomiota, olivatko ne linjalla, mutta tuskinpa niitä huvinkaan vuoksi sieltä ajettaisiin.

----------


## kemkim

> Ainakin torstaina tuolla päin kulkiessani näin kaksi kaukoliikenteen bussia taiteilemassa Aleksis Kiven kadun ja Fleminginkadun risteyksen tienoilla. En tajunnut ajoissa kiinnittää huomiota, olivatko ne linjalla, mutta tuskinpa niitä huvinkaan vuoksi sieltä ajettaisiin.


Kyllä ne kaukovuorot edelleen Aleksis Kiven kadun kautta ajetaan, käytän niitä säännöllisesti.

----------


## ess

> Päätepysäkki on juna-aseman pysäkki, "itä-Pasila", johon on asennettu myös ohitusraide.


Seiskan päättärin nimi on kuitenkin "Pasilan asema". Ei kai samalla pysäkillä voi olla kahta eri nimeä. Eri pysäkeillä voi kyllä olla sama nimi.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Seiskan päättärin nimi on kuitenkin "Pasilan asema".


Toki. Vesa tarkoitti selvästikin linjan nimen mukaista paikannimeä, joka esiintyy aikanaan linjakilpienkin määränpäänä.

----------


## kuukanko

Ysin eteläisen päättärin katusuunnitelma on nähtävänä.

Suunnitelmassa mainitaan, että myös nykyisen vararaiteen tiukkoja kaariosuuksia loivennetaan vaunukaluston kehityksen mukanaan tuomia muuttuneita mitoitusvaatimuksia vastaaviksi.

----------


## 339-DF

Tuleekohan näistä loivennuksista lisäkuluja? Mulla on sellainen käsitys, että alunperin nykyisen raiteen piti jäädä muuttumattomana paikoilleen. Toisaalta kaarteet menevät jo vaihteiden takia osin uusiksi. Joka tapauksessa fiksua toimintaa.

Mitä tuohon päätepysäkkikeskusteluun tulee, niin tavallaanhan voidaan ajatella, että tietyillä pysäkeillä on kaksi nimeä. Esim. Munkassa virallinen päättärin nimi on Saunalahdentie, mutta linjan päätepisteen nimi Munkkiniemi. Joillakin pysäkeillä pysäkin ja päätepisteen nimet ovat samat, esim. Salmisaari. Sitten taas esim. Kirralla tilanne onkin sellainen, että linjanimen päätepiste on Kirurgi, mutta samanniminen pysäkki ei kuitenkaan ole päätepysäkki. Ja Katajanokalla on pysäkki nimeltä Katajanokan terminaali, mutta linjanimen päätepiste on Katajanokka (terminaali).

----------


## Compact

> Ysin eteläisen päättärin katusuunnitelma on nähtävänä.


Erottajankadulle Kirurgin suuntaan kulkeville kympin madoille saadaan oikein kunnon jyskepaikka. Kaksi ristikkoa Uudenmaankadulta tulevalta linjalta peräjälkeen!

----------


## Safka

Kylläpäs uusi päättäri näyttää (kartalla) lyhyeltä. Yksi normaali nivel taitaa just mahtua kerrallaan seisomaan, mutta mahtuuko enää välipalallinen?

----------


## MrArakawa

Katusuunnitelman ongelmakohta on mielestäni Yrjönkatu. Koska ratikkakiskot sijaitsevat melkeinpä keskellä tietä, vastakkaiseen suuntaan menevät autot eivät mahdu Yrjönkadulle yhtäaikaa raitiovaunun kanssa. Tämä aiheuttaa melkoista häslinkiä ja autojen puuroutumista vilkkaina liikennetunteina ellei kadunpätkältä poisteta toiselta puolelta kadunvarsipysäköintiä. Paras ratkaisu olisi muuttaa Yrjönkatu yksisuuntaiseksi, jolloin myös parkkipaikat mahtuisivat hyvin nykyisille paikoilleen.

----------


## ess

> Katusuunnitelman ongelmakohta on mielestäni Yrjönkatu. Koska ratikkakiskot sijaitsevat melkeinpä keskellä tietä, vastakkaiseen suuntaan menevät autot eivät mahdu Yrjönkadulle yhtäaikaa raitiovaunun kanssa. Tämä aiheuttaa melkoista häslinkiä ja autojen puuroutumista vilkkaina liikennetunteina ellei kadunpätkältä poisteta toiselta puolelta kadunvarsipysäköintiä. Paras ratkaisu olisi muuttaa Yrjönkatu yksisuuntaiseksi, jolloin myös parkkipaikat mahtuisivat hyvin nykyisille paikoilleen.


Yrjönkatuahan ei ole koskaan suunniteltu miksikään muuksi kuin varayhteydeksi (toisin kuin esmes. Kuusitie), joten eiköhän tuolle silmukalle tulla tekemään jotain ennen kuin ysi aloittaa liikennöintinsä. Muutakin siis kuin toisen raiteen rakentaminen pysäkin kohdalle.

----------


## Tuomask

> Kylläpäs uusi päättäri näyttää (kartalla) lyhyeltä. Yksi normaali nivel taitaa just mahtua kerrallaan seisomaan, mutta mahtuuko enää välipalallinen?


Kartasta selviää mittaamalla, että suora kiskonpätkä pysäkin kohdalla on 27 m pitkä, eli 26,5-metrinen välipalavaunukin siihen mahtuu. Kyllä se mustakin silti lyhyeltä näyttää.

----------


## kuukanko

Teollisuuskadulla on eteläiset kiskot betonoitu koko matkalla Jämsänkadulta Traverssikujalle.

Aleksis Kiven kadulla kiskojen rakentaminen on alkanut Traverssikujalta eteenpäin.

----------


## 339-DF

AKK:lla on ajolangatkin jo asennettu. Myös Flemarilla on laskettu kiskoa AKK:lta Vaasankadulle asti.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Konepajan kulmilta Flemarille uusia kuvia tästä kuvasta alkaen. Mainittakoon, että Aleksis Kiven kadulla on Sturenkadun risteyksestä länteen osuus, jossa ajojohdot ovat paikoillaan, mutta rata puuttuu. Yleensä tilanne on ollut päinvastoin.

----------


## MrArakawa

Rattivaunun kuvien perusteella näyttäisi kuparisia ilmajohtoristikoita ilmestyneen Pasilan lisäksi Sturenkadun ja Aleksis Kiven kadun risteykseen.

----------


## MrArakawa

Kolmikulman päätepysäkin vaatimat kisko- ja katutyöt käynnistyivät tänään keskiviikkona Erottajankadun ja Uudenmaankadun risteyksessä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Työt ovat jo ulottuneet Helsinginkadun läheisyyteen saakka. Uusia kuvia alkaen tästä kuvasta.

----------


## Kaid

Työmatkan varrelta havaintoa tältä aamulta hiukan: Teollisuuskadulla on (ollut jo muutaman viikon) molempien suuntien kiskot paikoillaan. Kadun eteläisellä puolella on tällä viikolla aloitettu päällystystyö, pohjoispuoli on sen sijaan vielä auki. Ajolankojen kannatinpylväät ovat pääasiassa pystyssä pohjoispuolella - etelästä ne vielä puuttuvat, koska tähän viikkoon asti autojen väliaikaiskaista kulki kohdasta johon pylväät aiotaan (oletattavasti) pystyttää. Kiskotustöiden edistymisen lisäksi Traverssikujalle ilmeistyi joskus viime/edellisviikolla pysäkkien alkiot, reunakivat ovat paikoillaan molemmilla puolilla, muuta pysäkeille ei oltu ainakaan vielä tänä aamuna tehty.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Traverssikujalle ilmeistyi joskus viime/edellisviikolla pysäkkien alkiot, reunakivat ovat paikoillaan molemmilla puolilla, muuta pysäkeille ei oltu ainakaan vielä tänä aamuna tehty.


Myös Aleksis Kiven kadun pysäkit ovat hyvässä rakentumisvaiheessa. Siuntionkadun pysäkeillä on jo katokset ja Sturenkadun risteyksen pysäkkikoroketta työstettiin tänään iltapäivällä.

----------


## Tuomask

Ysilinjan nimi on "Kolmikulma - Kallio - Itä-Pasila". Muunmuassa tämä käy ilmi HKL:n sivuille ilmestyneestä aikataulusta. Kyllä toi Kolmikulma näyttää aika kummalliselta, ja kun ei sitä juuri kukaan tiedä. Miksei Erottaja? Siksikö ehkä että Bulevardilla on jo sen niminen pysäkki? 

Suurempi murheen aihe on miten linjan vaunut selviävät aikataulunsa puitteissa kaksisuuntaiseksi jäävästä ahtaasta Yrjönkadun pätkästä, ja etenkin Aleksis Kiven Kadusta Sturen- ja Fleminginkadun välillä, jossa siis kiskot kulkevat autokaistoilla. Tämä jaksaa ihmetyttää minua. Kadun keskiosaan olisivat kiskot mahtuneet jos toinen puurivi olisi voitu jättää pois. Osuus on ruuhka-aikaan todella tukkoinen Porvoon suunnan busseineen päivineen. Seisoskelua odotettavissa.

Aikatauluun tuohon pätkään Fleminginkadun-pysäkiltä (S-marketin kohdalta) Sturenkadun-pysäkille (Sturenkadun risteyksen jälkeen) on varattu alle minuutti. Aika jännä kyllä. Ehkä silloin kun ei ole yhtään muuta liikennettä ja liikennevalot ovat pois päältä. Toivon toki olevani väärässä.

Ensimmäinen lähtö Kolmikulmasta arkisin 6.06, lauantaisin 7.11 ja sunnuntaisin 8.07, Pasilan asemalta vastaavat ajat 6.06, 6.46 ja 7.41. Vuoroväli näyttää olevan tuo luvattu n. 10 minuuttia lähes koko päivän. Ajoaika Kolmikulmasta Pasilaan 23 min, takaisin 26 min.

Alle kuusi viikkoa, sitten pääsee kyytiin.

----------


## Safka

> Ajoaika Kolmikulmasta Pasilaan 23 min, takaisin 26 min.


Pysäkkiluettelon mukaisesti siis. Ne ovat keskimääräisiä ajoaikoja, joita pitää osata lukea. Arkisin päivällä suunnitelmalliset ajoajat näyttävät olevan 30+29 = 59 minuuttia. Mistähän moinen johtuu, koska 2-suuntahan on hieman pitempi. Vai onko Kolmikulmaan varattu taukoaika? Missä sosiaalitilat?

----------


## Kaid

> Suurempi murheen aihe on miten linjan vaunut selviävät aikataulunsa puitteissa kaksisuuntaiseksi jäävästä ahtaasta Yrjönkadun pätkästä, ja etenkin Aleksis Kiven Kadusta Sturen- ja Fleminginkadun välillä, jossa siis kiskot kulkevat autokaistoilla.


Myös Teollisuuskadulla kiskot tulevat ilmeisesti kulkemaan autokaistoilla, ainakin mitä tämänhetkisestä rakennusvaiheesta voi päätellä. Vaikka linja kulkee Teollisuuskadulla vain lyhyen pätkän on katu sen verran ruuhkainen, että ilman erillistä kaistaa raitiovaunuille tulee tässä kohtaa takuulla viivästyksiä varsinkin ruuhka-aikaan. Erityisen riskaabelina tämän suhteen pitäisin Pasilaan päin menevää suuntaa; kiskot tulevat (ilmeisesti) Traverssikujalta tullessaan ylittämään sekä itään että länteen menevät autokaistat, ja "ryhmittyvät" sitten autojen kanssa Jämsänkadulle kääntyvien kaistalle. Vaikka Teollisuuskadulle saataisiinkin valot myös Traverssikujan kohdalle (tai siis pakkohan siihen on valot laittaa) voi ratikka joutua usein jäämään Traverssikujalle odottamaan, että autot pääsevät eteenpäin ja vaunulle on tarpeeksi tilaa kääntyvien kaistalla autojen välissä.

Ja kuten AKK:lla, olisi Tekarillakin voitu helposti tehdä erillinen kaistoitus raitiovaunuille, esimerkiksi vetämällä kiskot Jämsänkadulta suoraan Teollisuuskadun yli Konepaja-alueen puolelle ja sitten Tekarin suuntaisesti Traverssikujalle. Tämä järjestely olisi ollut mielestäni käynnöllisempi myös pyhän lehmän ulkoiluttajien (anteeksi, autoilijoiden) kannalta.

_Muokkaus._ Rakentamisen edistymisestä vielä sen verran, että eilen oli Traverssikujan itäpuolen keskeneräiselle pysäkille ilmestynyt katos. Länsipuolella katosta ei vielä ole.

----------


## Safka

> Pysäkkiluettelon mukaisesti siis. Ne ovat keskimääräisiä ajoaikoja, joita pitää osata lukea. Arkisin päivällä suunnitelmalliset ajoajat näyttävät olevan 30+29 = 59 minuuttia. Mistähän moinen johtuu, koska 2-suuntahan on hieman pitempi. Vai onko Kolmikulmaan varattu taukoaika? Missä sosiaalitilat?


Täsmennetään: 30 + 29 minuuttia tarkoittaa tässä, että II-suunnassa 30 ja I-suunnassa 29 min. Ja I-suunta tietenkin pitempi. Pyydän anteeksi eilistä huolimattomuuttani. Siitä huolimatta näyttää, että Kolmikulmaan on varattu taukoaika.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Vai onko Kolmikulmaan varattu taukoaika? Missä sosiaalitilat?


Sosiaalitiloja ei ainakaan toistaiseksi ole tulossa, mutta eihän sellaisia ole kolmosilla tai seiskoillakaan. Tarkoittaa vain sitten sitä, ettei kuljettajilla voi olla juurikaan kahta tuntia pitempiä rupeamia. 

Miksi tuossa ysin aikataulussa ei ole hallilähtöjä merkitty? Ajavatko Kolmikulman viimeiset lähdöt siis vielä Itä-Pasilaan ja sieltä Mäkelänkadun kautta halliin, vai mikä tässä on idea? Ysillä ei näytä myöskään olevan ruuhkavuoroja, mihin ei varmasti näin alkuvaiheessa ole tarvettakaan.

----------


## rvk1249

> Miksi tuossa ysin aikataulussa ei ole hallilähtöjä merkitty? Ajavatko Kolmikulman viimeiset lähdöt siis vielä Itä-Pasilaan ja sieltä Mäkelänkadun kautta halliin, vai mikä tässä on idea? Ysillä ei näytä myöskään olevan ruuhkavuoroja, mihin ei varmasti näin alkuvaiheessa ole tarvettakaan.


Eihän linjalle 7B ole merkitty myöskään Pasilan asemalta halliin lähtöjä, muuten kuin viikonloppuisin, jolloin se menee Töölön halliin. Veikkaan, että 7B ajaa Pasilan asemalta Koskelan halliin Mäkelänkatua ja Sturenkatua pitkin, kuten 7A. Tällöin, jos aikatauluun olisi merkitty lähdöt, vaikkakin merkittyinä pikku k:lla, niin asiakkaat todennäköisesti luulisivat vaunun ajavan Mannerheimintielle ja keskustaan. Eihän linjan 6 lähtöjä Arabianrannasta Koskelan halliin ole merkitty myöskään.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Myös Teollisuuskadulla kiskot tulevat ilmeisesti kulkemaan autokaistoilla, ...
> 
> Ja kuten AKK:lla, olisi Tekarillakin voitu helposti tehdä erillinen kaistoitus raitiovaunuille, esimerkiksi vetämällä kiskot Jämsänkadulta suoraan Teollisuuskadun yli Konepaja-alueen puolelle ja sitten Tekarin suuntaisesti Traverssikujalle. Tämä järjestely olisi ollut mielestäni käynnöllisempi myös pyhän lehmän ulkoiluttajien (anteeksi, autoilijoiden) kannalta.


Kävin tästä huomauttamassa suunnitteluvaiheessa, kuten parista muustakin kohdasta, joissa noudatetaan hidasraitiotieperiaatetta, ei nykyiaikaista tapaa rakentaa ratikka erikseen autoista. Minulle vakuutettiin, että kyllä liikenne onnistuu viiveittä, se hoidetaan liikennevaloin. Sanoin, etten kyllä oikein moiseen usko.

Erityisen typeränä pidän juuri Teollisuuskadun järjestelyä. Kaistojen risteäminen suoraan on varsin ongelmatonta, mutta kun mennään yhtään matkaa samaan suuntaan risteävien kaistojen kanssa, muodostetaan siihen liikenteen pullonkaula. Ja nyt näin tehdään ehdoin tahdoin. Valitettavasti.

Antero

----------


## MrArakawa

Yhdeksikölle on merkitty keskimääräiseksi ajoajaksi Pasilan asemalta Asemapäällikönkadun pysäkille 5 minuuttia, mikä kuulostaa minusta melkoiselta tovilta yhdeksi pysäkkiväliksi. Matka on käytännössä yhtä pitkä kuin 7B:llä Pasilan asemalta Esterinportille. Seiska kuitenkin selvittää oman pätkänsä kahdessa minuutissa (taulukon mukaan) huolimatta ruuhkaisesta Pasilan sillasta. Onko kaksoispäättärin ohitusraiteet ajateltu toimivan niin huonosti, että ruuhkattominakin aikoina menee aina vähintään pari-kolme minuuttia mahdolliseen seiskan ohittamiseen? Vai onko kääntyminen Ratapihantieltä Asemapäällikönkadulle tehty niin hankalaksi, että ysi seisoo kyseisessä risteyksessä aina sellaiset pari minuuttia? No enpä mene arvailemaan, kohtahan sen näkee.

----------


## Safka

> Yhdeksikölle on merkitty keskimääräiseksi ajoajaksi Pasilan asemalta Asemapäällikönkadun pysäkille 5 minuuttia


Reittioppaan mukaan kyseinen väli kestää aamusta iltaan 4 minuuttia, mutta mahtaisiko se käytännössä onnistua n. parissa minuutissa? Tietysti hyvä, että uudella linjalla on reilusti aikaa, ennen kuin nähdään mikä on käytäntö siellä ja mm. Teollisuuskadulla. Ja pääseehän noita aikoja sitten korjailemaan vaikkapa vuoden vaihteessa.
Oottekos muuten huomannu, että ysin myötä raitioliikenteessä on kaksi Sturenkatu-nimistä pysäkkiä melko etäällä toisistaan?

----------


## Kaid

> Erityisen typeränä pidän juuri Teollisuuskadun järjestelyä. Kaistojen risteäminen suoraan on varsin ongelmatonta, mutta kun mennään yhtään matkaa samaan suuntaan risteävien kaistojen kanssa, muodostetaan siihen liikenteen pullonkaula. Ja nyt näin tehdään ehdoin tahdoin. Valitettavasti.


Tämä Teollisuuskadun järjestely käy erityisen ongelmalliseksi jos (tämä on toki melko merkittävä "jos") Ratikka 2015:n Maxim-vaihtoehdon siipilinjaa lähdetään joskus rakentamaan. Käytännössä linja vaatisi autoliikenteestä erotetut raitiokaistat Teollisuuskadulle, jolloin nyt rakenteilla olevat kiskot olisi pakko uusia. Näin tietenkin saataisiin jälkijättöisesti toimiva ratkaisu ysinkin Teollisuuskadulla kulkevalle osiolle, mutta nyt rakenteilla oleva järjestely viittaa enemmänkin siihen, ettei siipilinjaa (valitettavasti) olla ainakaan kovin nopealla aikataululla rakentamassa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tämä Teollisuuskadun järjestely käy erityisen ongelmalliseksi jos (tämä on toki melko merkittävä "jos") Ratikka 2015:n Maxim-vaihtoehdon siipilinjaa lähdetään joskus rakentamaan.


Vaikka niissä jotain positiivistakin on nähtävissä, suhtautuisin melko varauksella kaikkiin Ratikka 2015:n suunnitelmiin ihan siitä syystä, että ne olivat käytännössä jo syntyessään vanhentuneita tai ainakin hyvällä todennäköisyydellä vanhenemassa nopeasti. Nyt ne vähintäänkin menevät remonttiin, koska Laajasalon raitiotie pistää keskustan verkon uusiksi monella tapaa. Tietäisiköhän joku viralliselta suunnalta, mikä tuon Ratikka 2015:n tilanne tällä hetkellä on?

Tuon siipi-linjankin ongelma on, että sille on nähtävissä kovin vähän kysyntää, kun se korvaisi vain pätkän 58:a ja vähän vielä lyhyemmän pätkän 59:ä. Nämä linjat kuitenkin sitä myöten varmasti lopetettaisiin (kun Maximissa on myös 5 Munkkivuoreen ja 9 Ilmalaan) ja yhteys Herttoniemeen ja Itäkeskukseen vaikeutuisi. Konemestarinkadun, Kipparlahden ja Kulosaaren (bussipysäkki 4000/4001 Itäväylällä) yhteydet lakkaisivat ehkä kokonaan, kun ei niitä kovin helposti millekään liityntälinjallekaan saa laitettua. Mitä nyt liitos-Sipoon bussit ehkä pysähtyisivät. Sitäkään ei ole nähtävissä, että tuota siipi-linjaa ikinä jatkettaisiin metroradan viertä (tai vielä epätodennäköisemmin metrorataa käyttäen) Itä-Helsinkiin, eikä kierto Laajasalon kautta ole enää matka-ajassa kilpailukykyinen. Jäljelle jää oikeastaan vain vaihtoehto, että 53 jatkettaisiin 58:n reittiä Itäkeskukseen. En tiedä onko tuo yhteys kuitenkaan niin houkutteleva kuin 58 ja 59 ovat.

----------


## Kaid

> Tuon siipi-linjankin ongelma on, että sille on nähtävissä kovin vähän kysyntää, kun se korvaisi vain pätkän 58:a ja vähän vielä lyhyemmän pätkän 59:ä.


Tämä on toki totta. Oma työmatkani vain tällä hetkellä seuraa lähes täsmälleen Siiven suunniteltua linjausta Pasilasta Kalasatamaan (tosin jalan), joten minusta kyseinen linja tuntuisi juuri nyt erittäin hyödylliseltä.

Mistä puheenollen, tämän päivän rakportti Teollisuuskadun ratatöiden edistymisestä: ajorata on päällystetty kiskotetun osion kohdalta molempiin suuntiin, ajolankojen kannatinpylväät ovat kaikki pystyssä, muutaman viime päivän ainaka Traverssikujan toinenkin pysäkki on saanut katoksen, ja molemmat pysäkit on kivetty. Ajokunossa Teollisuuskatu ei vielä ole, vaikka ajolangat olisivat paikallaan, mutta ei ihan hirveästi enää puutu että päästään ratikalla ajamaan. Sen sijaan kaikki muu on vielä pahastikin kesken.

----------


## Albert

> Vai onko kääntyminen Ratapihantieltä Asemapäällikönkadulle tehty niin hankalaksi, että ysi seisoo kyseisessä risteyksessä aina sellaiset pari minuuttia? No enpä mene arvailemaan, kohtahan sen näkee.


Onhan siinä risteyksessä liikennevalojen kierto todella pitkä (jalankulkijan havainnoimaa). Seiskat taitavat saada jotain "etua". Jos ysin on tarkoitus kääntyä vasemmalle "autoliikenteen vihreällä", niin aikaa palanee. 

Porthaninkatu on vielä kovin keskeneräinen. 14.7. iso osa katua oli pelkkää kaivantoa. Aloittaakohan 9 poikkeusreitillä  :Wink:

----------


## vristo

> Aloittaakohan 9 poikkeusreitillä


Veto pystyyn, että raitiolinjan 9 oheella, bussilinja 9x ajaa vaikkapa Hakiksen ja Hesarin väliä "entisen" linjan 17 reittiä vajaan kuukauden kuluttua kun liikenne alkaa. Sen verran skeptinen olen Porthaninkadun uudet kuvat nähtyäni.

----------


## ess

Kyllähän kiskot saa nopeasti paikalleen ajettavaan kuntoon. Asfaltoinnin sun muun voi tehdä liikenteen jo pyöriessä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Veto pystyyn, että raitiolinjan 9 oheella, bussilinja 9X ajaa vaikkapa Hakiksen ja Hesarin väliä "entisen" linjan 17 reittiä vajaan kuukauden kuluttua kun liikenne alkaa. Sen verran skeptinen olen Porthaninkadun uudet kuvat nähtyäni.


Totisesti toivon, että häviät vetosi.  :Smile:  Mutta en kuitenkaan uskalla osallistua, sen verran pommin jäljiltä tuo Porthanin työmaa kyllä on.  :Wink:  Kuka tiedustelisi HKR:stä, onko työmaa aikataulussa?

Tarkoitushan on, että katu valmistuu syyskuun lopussa, mutta elokuun 10. päivä töiden pitäisi olla sellaisella mallilla, että ratikalla pääsee ajamaan.

Helsingin Uutisissa kerrotaan, että jos Porthaninkadun remontti ei valmistu ysiratikan aloitukseen 10. elokuuta mennessä, pitää linjan liikennöinti aloittaa poikkeusreitillä. Se kulkisi HKL:n liikennepäällikkö Erkki Mutkan mukaan todennäköisesti Mannerheimintien kautta, koska Fleminginkadulta ei voi kääntyä ratikalla Sörnäisten suuntaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Aloittaakohan 9 poikkeusreitillä


Kun Hesarilta ei pääse Kurvin suunnasta kääntymään Flemarille, poikkeusreitin keksiminen ysille on vähän haasteellista. Lähinnä se onnistuu ajamalla Kurviin, sieltä Brahenkenttä kiertäen Sturelle josta käännös A Kiven kadulle.

Jos näin tehtäisiin, tulisi vuoroliikenteen reitille ajettavaksi yksi puoliksi ummessa oleva vaihteen risteys. Sillä Sturelta vasemmalle käännyttäessä A Kiven kadun vaihteen risteys on poikkeavaan suuntaan laippauraton.

Mitenkähän hyvin tuo risteys kestää ennen kuin yli ajettavan uran reunat alkavat pettää?

Antero

----------


## MrArakawa

Muistaakseni jo kevättalvella uumoiltiin Porthaninkadun urakalle varatun ajan olevan varsin kireä. Eikö helpoin ratkaisu olisi ollut pistää ysiratikka aloittamaan esimerkiksi vasta maanantaista 1. syyskuuta alkaen ja linjoja 1, 1A, 3B, 3T ja 17 puolestaan olisi liikennöity nykyisin reitein (17 Fleminginkadun kautta) elokuun loppuun vaikkapa kesäaikatauluin. Raitioliikennehän on ennenkin siirtynyt asteittain talviaikatauluihin, joten mikä pakko kaikki muutokset on saatava juuri elokuun 10. päiväksi. Eiköhän asia olisi mennyt jotenkuten perille myös matkustajille, jos infoa olisi pistetty talven aikataulukirjaan. Mutta toivotaan, ettei tällaisia kolmen viikon lisäaikoja tarvita.

Jos kuitenkin tarvitaan, niin jaetaan ysi kahteen lenkkiin. Etelässä Kolmikulma-Linjat, pohjoisessa Itä-Pasila - Brahen kenttä, jolloin kierros kentän ympäri olisi tosin yksisuuntainen ellei sitten ajaisi Sturenkadulta aina Paavalin kirkolle asti. Kuulostaa ehkä liian sekavalta matkustajan korvaan, joten kai se Manskun tai Kurvin reitti ja 9X bussi olis sitten se toimivin.

----------


## ess

Flemarin asemesta voidaan ajaa Läntistä Brahenkatua jolloin kääntyminen kurvin suuntaan onnistuu. Ei sitä reittiä niin orjallisesti tarvinne noudattaa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Aiheesta kirjoitetaan piakkoin (tavoite 20.7.) ilmestyvissä Helsingin Uutisissa. Siinä tulee esille osaksi uudenlaisiakin vaihtoehtoja mahdolliseksi poikkeusreitiksi. Lähtökohta on kuitenkin edelleen se, että Porthaninkadun raitioyhteys valmistuu aikataulun mukaisesti eikä poikkeusjärjestelyihin tarvitse mennä lainkaan.

----------


## Safka

>  pitää linjan liikennöinti aloittaa poikkeusreitillä. Se kulkisi HKL:n liikennepäällikkö Erkki Mutkan mukaan todennäköisesti Mannerheimintien kautta  


Jos normaaliysillä kuskinvaihdot tulee olemaan Hagiksessa, niin millä konstilla kuskit saadaan Mannerheimintielle jopa joka kymmenes minuutti?

----------


## ess

> Jos normaaliysillä kuskinvaihdot tulee olemaan Hagiksessa, niin millä konstilla kuskit saadaan Mannerheimintielle jopa joka kymmenes minuutti?


Töölön hallista.

----------


## Safka

> Töölön hallista.


Eli käytännössä Oopperalla olisi vaihto.
Onko syksyä varten tehty vara-aikataulut/ajosarjat sitä varten, että ysi ei pääse Hagiksen kautta kulkemaan?

----------


## rvk1249

> Töölön hallista.


Ei muuten onnistuisi, koska ei Töölössä ole ylimääräisiä kuskeja ajamaan ysiä, ja silloin Hakaniemessä olisi kuskeja turhaan.

Ja ei, niitä kuskeja ei voi siirtää Hakaniemestä Töölöön, koska kukaan ei aja pelkästään ysiä, ja  moni ajaa sitä muiden linjojen ohessa.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Ja ei, niitä kuskeja ei voi siirtää Hakaniemestä Töölöön, koska kukaan ei aja pelkästään ysiä, ja  moni ajaa sitä muiden linjojen ohessa.


No sitten vaan myös kusikasin vaihdot Oopperalle ja kolmosten ja seiskojen vaihdot Töölön hallin pysäkille. Ykkösen liikennettä voidaan ajaa miten sattuu vähäiseen matkustajamäärään ja henkilöstöpulaan vedoten. Ei tarvi kuin pientä rukkausta ajosarjoihin ja homma pelittää.  :Wink:  :Laughing: 

Ilmeisesti tuo henkilöstöpula on oikeastikin elo-syyskuussa aikamoinen ongelma. Esimakua saatiin nyt lauantaina, kun kuusi vuoroa jäi osittain tai kokonaan sisään.

----------


## Albert

Porthaninkatu 21.07.:
Liittyyhän tämä tietysti muihinkin kuin linjaan 9. :Smile:

----------


## vristo

> Porthaninkatu 21.07.:
> Liittyyhän tämä tietysti muihinkin kuin linjaan 9.


Oho: tuohan vaikuttaa ihan siltä, että ko. urakassa on otettu jokin piiska käyttöön, jotta häviäisin vetoni  :Wink: . Itsekin toki toivon niin Helsingin raitioteiden kunnian puolesta.

No, katsotaan loppuun saakka.

----------


## Albert

> Oho: tuohan vaikuttaa ihan siltä, että ko. urakassa on otettu jokin piiska käyttöön, jotta häviäisin vetoni . Itsekin toki toivon niin Helsingin raitioteiden kunnian puolesta.
> No, katsotaan loppuun saakka.


Niin. Kovasti siellä kaukolämpöputkia hitsattiin. Jos ei *muuta* ole vielä, niin täyttö tapahtuu kai sitten aika nopeaan.

----------


## Albert

SRS-uutiset: Porthaninkatu 25.07.

----------


## Kukkahattutäti

> No sitten vaan myös kusikasin vaihdot Oopperalle ja kolmosten ja seiskojen vaihdot Töölön hallin pysäkille. Ykkösen liikennettä voidaan ajaa miten sattuu vähäiseen matkustajamäärään ja henkilöstöpulaan vedoten. Ei tarvi kuin pientä rukkausta ajosarjoihin ja homma pelittää. 
> 
> Ilmeisesti tuo henkilöstöpula on oikeastikin elo-syyskuussa aikamoinen ongelma. Esimakua saatiin nyt lauantaina, kun kuusi vuoroa jäi osittain tai kokonaan sisään.


Kuljettajien taukoja täytyy pidentää monta minuuttia, jos vaihdot ovat Oopperan pysäkillä. Sieltä on aika pitkä matka Töölön hallin taukotiloihin. Tällainen vaihtoehto ei onnistukaan nykyisillä 7-9 minuutin tauotuksilla. Mielestäni edes tuplasti tuon pituinen aika ei riitä, koska pikaisesti veskissä käynnissä ei voi puhua mistään tauosta, saati sitten mistään elpymisestä tms. Jo muutaman minuutin myöhästyminen syö lyhyestä tauosta liian suuren osan.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Kuljettajien taukoja täytyy pidentää monta minuuttia, jos vaihdot ovat Oopperan pysäkillä. Sieltä on aika pitkä matka Töölön hallin taukotiloihin.


Aivan totta, Töölön sosiaalitilat eivät muutenkaan riittäisi jos kaikkien linjojen kuljettajat koittaisivat siellä virkistäytyä. Järjestely olisi monelta muultakin kantilta kestämätön, joten lähinnä huumorimielessä sen heitin. Ja nythän näyttää siltä, että Porthaninkatu runnotaan vaikka väkisin ajokuntoon 10. päivään mennessä, joten mitään poikkeusreittejä tuskin tarvitaan. Sen sijaan ysilinjan kaikki pysäkit eivät ilmeisesti ole heti alusta lähtien käytössä. Traverssikujan pysäkki Pasilan konepaja pidettäneen pois käytöstä toistaiseksi vedoten työmaa-alueen vaarallisuuteen. 

Hakaniemen ja Varsapuistikon raitiovaunupysäkkien sähköisiin pysäkkinäyttöihin on jo päivitetty ysilinja mukaan. Määränpääksi on kuitenkin merkattu Pasila, vaikka eikös sen virallisesti pitänyt olla Itä-Pasila.

----------


## ess

> Ja nythän näyttää siltä, että Porthaninkatu runnotaan vaikka väkisin ajokuntoon 10. päivään mennessä, joten mitään poikkeusreittejä tuskin tarvitaan.


Tätä väitettä tukisi se että vielä äskettäin noin klo 22.00 Porthaninkadulla tehtiin duunia.




> Hakaniemen ja Varsapuistikon raitiovaunupysäkkien sähköisiin pysäkkinäyttöihin on jo päivitetty ysilinja mukaan. Määränpääksi on kuitenkin merkattu Pasila, vaikka eikös sen virallisesti pitänyt olla Itä-Pasila.


Saas nähdä minkälaiset kilvitykset ysille keksitään. "Kolmikulma - Pasila" taitaa siis olla ledikilpien tekstitys. Se onkin sitten eri asia tullanko ainuttakaan ledikilpistä vaunua näkemään ysillä käytännössä.  :Wink:

----------


## 339-DF

> Määränpääksi on kuitenkin merkattu Pasila, vaikka eikös sen virallisesti pitänyt olla Itä-Pasila.


Mun mielestä on ikävää huolimattomuutta, kun tällaisia asioita ei hoideta kunnolla. Lautakunnan päättämä nimi on Kolmikulma - Itä-Pasila. Aikataulukirjassa lukee Kolmikulma - Kallio - Itä-Pasila. Ei siinä mitään, välietapista ei ole haittaa. Mutta miksi pysäkillä lukee vain Pasila? Ja tuleeko sitten pysäkkiliuskaan Itä vai ei? Linjakartasta en tiedä, kun en ole sellaista vielä nähnyt. Ehkä niissä lukee Erottaja - Messukeskus. Ja vaunuissa lukee sitten varmaan määränpäänä Pasilan asema  :Wink: 

Samanlaista omituista huolimattomuutta on linjalla 14: aikataulukirjan mukaan eteläinen päättäri on Kaivopuisto. Pysäkeille kaksi viikkoa etukäteen laitetuissa linjaliuskoissa lukee kuitenkin Merikatu. Mistä tuo Kaivopuisto on revitty, kun tämänhetkisessä linjan 17 linjanimessä esiintyy tuttu Merikatu? Kaivopuisto-niminen olemassaoleva pysäkkipari on kaukana kaukana linjan 14 tulevalta päättäriltä eikä puistokaan ihan vieressä ole. En ymmärrä.

----------


## juhanahi

> Mistä tuo Kaivopuisto on revitty, kun tämänhetkisessä linjan 17 linjanimessä esiintyy tuttu Merikatu? Kaivopuisto-niminen olemassaoleva pysäkkipari on kaukana kaukana linjan 14 tulevalta päättäriltä eikä puistokaan ihan vieressä ole. En ymmärrä.


Kaivopuisto on mielestäni oikein hyvä nimi, koska bussipysäkki melkein hipoo Kaivopuiston reunaa. Matkaa on noin 100 metriä. Veikkaanpa, että satunnaiselle matkaajalle Kaivopuisto kertoo enemmän kuin Merikatu. Yksi syy Merikadun käyttämättömyyteen voi olla myös se, että linjan 14 vanha päättärikin on ollut käytännössä Merikadulla, mutta kauempana Kaivopuistosta.

Pysäkki-infon eroavaisuus aikatauluista on kyllä kieltämättä vähän outoa. Kaupunkia tuntemattomalle aiheuttaa varmasti turhaa päänvaivaa.

----------


## Tuomask

Ysin uudella reittiosuudella koeajeltiin maanantai-iltana kymmenen jälkeen. Koeajossa ollut Vario kulki hissutellen Pasilan asemalta kohti Kalliota. Aleksis Kiven kadulta vaunu kääntyi Sturenkadulle, josta siirryttiin Läntisen Brahenkadun ja Helsinginkadun kautta Fleminginkadun risteykseen. Siinä siivoiltiin kiskoja aika tovi ennen kuin päästiin kääntymään. Käsitin että tällaiset kiskouran puhdistukset tehtäisiin ennen kuin vaunulla tullaan ajamaan? Kääntymään kuitenkin päästiin, mutta hyvin pian matka katkesi liian lähellä kiskoja olleeseen työmaakoneeseen! Ei muuta kuin peruutus takaisin Hesarille ja Kaarlenkadulle.

Kuvia tapahtumasta.

----------


## Compact

> Ysin uudella reittiosuudella koeajeltiin maanantai-iltana kymmenen jälkeen.


 Tästä löytyy upea tunnelma. Eipä uskoisi uudeksi rataosuudeksi, kun puitteet ovat sadan vuoden takaiset!

----------


## sebastin

9 aloittaa normaalilla reitillä.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Mutta miksi pysäkillä lukee vain Pasila? Ja tuleeko sitten pysäkkiliuskaan Itä vai ei? Linjakartasta en tiedä, kun en ole sellaista vielä nähnyt. Ehkä niissä lukee Erottaja - Messukeskus.


Ysilinjan uusille pysäkeille on jo asennettu linja- ja määränpääkilvet ja niihin on saatu tekstitkin oikein, eli määränpääksi Itä-Pasila toisin kuin elektronisissa tauluissa. 




> Ja vaunuissa lukee sitten varmaan määränpäänä Pasilan asema


Tosiaan eräässä mainoskuvassa poseeraa Variotram 208, jonka etukilvessä lukee 9 Pasilan asema Böle station. Mutta tuo on kuvattu jo viime syksynä, jolloin linjan virallisesta nimestä ei kai oltu edes tehty päätöstä.

----------


## ess

> Tosiaan eräässä mainoskuvassa poseeraa Variotram 208, jonka etukilvessä lukee 9 Pasilan asema Böle station. Mutta tuo on kuvattu jo viime syksynä, jolloin linjan virallisesta nimestä ei kai oltu edes tehty päätöstä.


Tuokin on aivan väärin. Pasilan asema kun on ruotsiksi Fredriksbergs station.

----------


## vristo

> Pasilan asema kun on ruotsiksi Fredriksbergs station.


Oli ennen siis, nykyään se on virallisesti "Böle" toisella kotimaisella.

----------


## Albert

"Kuvasatoa" 06.08.: Myös kiskoliikennettä  :Exclamation: . Tarjoaa SRS-uutiset.

----------


## vristo

Taidan olla häviämässä vetoni Porthaninkadun raitioliikenteestä ensi sunnuntaina ja ysi kulkenee omaa reittiään.

----------


## kuukanko

Hiomavaunu ajaa parhaillaan Porthaninkatua pitkin.

----------


## vristo

> Hiomavaunu ajaa parhaillaan Porthaninkatua pitkin.


No, odotellaan kun se varsinainen liikenne alkaa. Sitten todetaan ysin reitti.

----------


## MrArakawa

Tänään aamuyöstä Itä-Pasilan pysäkkien lasivitriineihin saatiin asianmukaiset täytteet lippujen hinnoista pysäkkikohtaisiin aikatauluihin. Asemapäällikönkadun pysäkillä huomioni kiinnittyi kahteen seikkaan. Ensinäkin mainitulla pysäkillä ysin määränpääksi on merkitty kummallakin puolella katua Kallio Kolmikulma. Toiseksi tutkiessani pysäkkikatoksen uutta linjakarttaa sain huomata, ettei karttojen piirtäjälle ole tainnut tulla selväksi miten se ysi loppujen lopuksi kaarteleekaan konepajan luona. No virhe ei ole suuri.

----------


## GM 5

Toinen erikoisuus on uusi pysäkki ainakin paperilla Mannerheimintiellä Kaivokadun ja Aleksanterinkadun välissä..

http://www.hel2.fi/HKL/kartat/ratikkakartta_su_ru08.pdf

----------


## MrArakawa

> Toinen erikoisuus on uusi pysäkki ainakin paperilla Mannerheimintiellä Kaivokadun ja Aleksanterinkadun välissä..
> 
> http://www.hel2.fi/HKL/kartat/ratikkakartta_su_ru08.pdf


Johan on erikoista, nettiversiossa ysilinja kulkee oikeaoppisesti Siuntionkadun eikä Inkoonkadun kohdalta läpi konepajan. Olisiko reittivirhe sitten vain painotuotteissa. Toisaalta GM 5:n laittaman linkin takaa löytyvässä kartassa on myös pysäkki Teollisuuskadulla eli jo toinen aavepysäkki. Lisäksi kartasta saa käsityksen, että Kolmikulman päättäri sijaitsee Yrjönkadulla. Ja kummitteleekos myös Harjutorin tietämillä ylimääräinen pysäkki? Sörkän väliaikaisen pysäkinhän pitäisi lähteä 10.8.

----------


## ilpo

> Oli ennen siis, nykyään se on virallisesti "Böle" toisella kotimaisella.


Perinteinen Fredriksberg muutettiin Böleksi 1990 kun Pasilan uusi asema otettiin käyttöön. Nyt kuitenkin Fredriksberg pääsee taas esille kun 9:n pysäkin "Pasilan konepaja" Traverssikujalla ruotsinkielinen nimi on "Fredriksbergs verkstad"

----------


## Kaid

> Johan on erikoista, nettiversiossa ysilinja kulkee oikeaoppisesti Siuntionkadun eikä Inkoonkadun kohdalta läpi konepajan. Olisiko reittivirhe sitten vain painotuotteissa.


Toisaalta nettiversion mukaan ykkönen kiertää Läntiseltä Brahenkadulta Porvoonkadun ja Itäisen Brahenkadun kautta Sturenkadulle. Tästä johtuen myös ykkösen pysäkki "Brahenkatu" on siirtynyt Läntiseltä Brahenkadulta Itäiselle...




> Perinteinen Fredriksberg muutettiin Böleksi 1990 kun Pasilan uusi asema otettiin käyttöön.


Tosin vielä tämän vuosituhannen puolella (mahdollisesti edelleenkin) Pasilan virastotalon nurkalta löytyi jalankulkuopaste tekstillä "Pasilan asema / Fredriksberg station".

----------


## vristo

> Tosin vielä tämän vuosituhannen puolella (mahdollisesti edelleenkin) Pasilan virastotalon nurkalta löytyi jalankulkuopaste tekstillä "Pasilan asema / Fredriksberg station".


Siellä oli vielä "muutamia" vuosia sitten eräässä tolpassa bussilinjan h14v aikataulu vuodelta 1985.

----------


## Safka

Kartassa http://www.hel2.fi/HKL/kartat/ratikkakartta_su_ru08.pdf on vielä Kapteeninpuistikko, Neitsytpolku, Kolmikulma (9,) Johanneksen kirkko, Kauppiaankatu, Paciuksenkaari, Uintikeskus, Vilhonvuori ja Paavalin kirkko väärissä paikoissa ja monia muita enemmän tai vähemmän vinksallaan. Matruusinkatu puuttuu sekä jo mainitut Harjutori, Teollisuuskatu ja Foorumi ylimääräisinä.

Kartassa http://www.hel2.fi/hkl/kartat/ratikka_20_2008.pdf on Kapteeninpuistikko myös väärässä paikassa, mutta eri paikassa kuin siinä toisessa kartassa. Yllämainittujen lisäksi Perämiehenkatu, Eiran sairaala, Hallituskatu, Vironkatu ja Toukoniitty ovat siirtyneet tässä versiossa. Johanneksen kirkolla on vain yksi pysäkki ja Kolmikulma on oikein. Ylimääräisiä pysäkkejä ei taida olla ja ykkösen linjaus on oikein  mutta ysin ei ole.

Mahtaako karttaosastolla joka kartan piirtää eri henkilö?

----------


## Rattivaunu

Nyt ollaan jo niin pitkällä, että päästiin viettämään linjan 9 vihkiäisiä. Ja päivämäärällä 08.08.08.

----------


## Kolli

Miksei tuosta tapahtumasta kerrottu etukäteen?
En nähnyt asiasta mitään ennakkotiedotetta.

----------


## Haltia

Oli kerrassaan juhlavaa! Hiukka jännitti uusilla kisko-osuuksilla, mutta hienostihan se meni  :Smile:  Pari räpsäystä löytyy viimeisimmästä blogipostauksestani, enemmän tosin ihmisiä kuin kalustoa  :Very Happy: 

Mutta hei, kuka muistaa tarkalleen kuinka monta vuotta siitä on kun viimeksi on perustettu kokonaan uusi ratikkalinja Stadiin?

p.s. Fredriksberg elää ja kukoistaa myös linjan 69 bussien infonäytöissä, jossa aina aseman pysäkin kohdalla lukee: Pasila - Fredriksberg..

----------


## 339-DF

> Mutta hei, kuka muistaa tarkalleen kuinka monta vuotta siitä on kun viimeksi on perustettu kokonaan uusi ratikkalinja Stadiin?


78 vuotta.

Se on tietysti osittain myös tulkintakysymys. Vuonna 1930 perustettiin ratikkalinja 8 (se oli aloittanut puolikkaalla reitillä oikeastaan jo edellisenä vuonna).

Vuosina 1930-1975 ratikkaverkkoa ei käytännössä laajennettu. Sinä aikana linjoja kyllä järjesteltiin uudelleen ja joitain lyhyitä vaihtoehtoyhteyksiä rakennettiin (kuten rata Mäkelänkadun alkupäähän) ja mm. perustettiin linja 9 Ruskeasuolle. Mutta se ei ollut sillä tavoin uusi, että sitä varten olisi rakennettu uutta rataa tai sillä olisi palveltu "uusia" ihmisiä, sillä H kulki jo aiemmin samaa reittiä Ruskeasuolle ja sieltä eteenpäin Haagaan...

Vuonna 1976 ratikkaverkkoa ryhdyttiin laajentamaan jälleen mutta laajennukset ovat olleet käytännössä aina nykyisten linjojen pidennyksiä (mm. linja 9 pidennettiin Vallilasta Itä-Pasilaan ja se sai tunnuksen 2, linja 10 pidennettiin Ruskeasuolta Pikku Huopalahteen ym).

Vuonna 1985 vanha rengaslinja 7 sekä Itä-Pasilan linja 2 yhdistettiin uudeksi, nykyiseksi rengasseiskaksi, kun uusi Länsi-Pasilan rata saatiin käyttöön.

Nyt avattu ysi on historiallinen myös siksi, että se on ensimmäinen kerta Helsingin historiassa kun raitiovaunulinja perustetaan korvaamaan bussiliikennetä. 1950-luvulla oli juuri toisin päin (Haagan, Kulosaaren, Pasilan ratikat muutettiin busseiksi).

----------


## Albert

> Miksei tuosta tapahtumasta kerrottu etukäteen?
> En nähnyt asiasta mitään ennakkotiedotetta.


Aamupäivällä kerrottiin Ylen Aikaisessa (tai mikä kesäradio se nyt onkaan). :Wink:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Nyt avattu ysi on historiallinen myös siksi, että se on ensimmäinen kerta Helsingin historiassa kun raitiovaunulinja perustetaan korvaamaan bussiliikennetä. 1950-luvulla oli juuri toisin päin...


Itse asiassa juuri 1950-luvulla Frenckellin pikajunaksi kutsuttu raitiovaunurunkolinja perustettiin korvaamaan busseja keskustasta Ruskeasuolle...  :Wink: 

Mutta mennäksemme asiaan, niin kokonaan uusi raitiolinja kai tosiaan pitäisi määritellä niin, että syntyy raitiolinja, jolla ei ole minkäänlaista edeltäjää eikä sitä voida pitää jonkin toisen linjan "sisar- tai tytärlinjana". Tämän tulkinnan mukaan edellisen kerran tosiaan Helsinkiin saatiin kokonaan uusi raitiolinja 1930-luvun alussa, kuten 339-DF asiantuntevasti kertoi.

Olin koululainen silloin, kun linjat 2 Kauppatori - Itä-Pasila ja 2A Eira - Itä-Pasila perustettiin. Mielsin ne tuolloin uusiksi linjoiksi. Tosiasiahan on se, että tilannetta edeltäneet 1 ja 1A johdettiinkin Itä-Pasilaan ja numero vaihtui kakkoseksi. Vanha 9 taas alkoi ajaa Paavalin kirkon asemesta Käpylään ja linja sai Käpylän linjalle kuuluvan numeron 1. 1970-luvulla Käpylään muuten ajettiin raitiovaunulla vielä pyhäpäivinäkin. Käpylän linjalle kävi kuten "edeltäjälleenkin"; ensin meni sunnuntailiikenne ja sitten lauantailiikenne. Itä-Pasilan raitioyhteyden tullessa linjojen määrä ei edellä kerrotun mukaisesti kasvanut.

Vuoden 1985 linjastomuutos oli huomattava. Siinä poistui vanhoja linjoja ja syntyi uusia. Useat säästyneet linjat muuttuivat paljon. Linja 6 taisi olla ainoa, joka ei muuttunut miksikään (tosin linja 8:kaan ei enää tässä yhteydessä muuttunut, koska se oli syksyllä 1984 linjattu uudelleen). Myös uutta rataa saatiin käyttöön Pasilan sillalle ja Länsi-Pasilaan. Oikeastaan mikään vuonna 1985 syntyneistä linjoista ei ollut kokonaan uusi. Uudenlaisella seiskalla ei ollut kovinkaan vastaavanlaista edeltäjää, mutta toisaalta se voidaan nähdä Itä-Pasilan kakkosen jatkettuna versiona, joka yhdistettiin pikku-seiskaan (lakkautettu jo 1984).

----------


## 339-DF

> Itse asiassa juuri 1950-luvulla Frenckellin pikajunaksi kutsuttu raitiovaunurunkolinja perustettiin korvaamaan busseja keskustasta Ruskeasuolle...


Totta, vaan kovin pitkäaikaiseksi tämä järjestely ei kuitenkaan jäänyt, kun liityntäliikenne ei tyydyttänyt matkustajien tarpeita. Taisi olla jo vuonna 1958, kun suorat bussit palautettiin. Ratikka toki jäi ennalleen ja sille riitti käyttäjiä ilman liityntäpakkoakin.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Katusuunnitelman ongelmakohta on mielestäni Yrjönkatu. Koska ratikkakiskot sijaitsevat melkeinpä keskellä tietä, vastakkaiseen suuntaan menevät autot eivät mahdu Yrjönkadulle yhtäaikaa raitiovaunun kanssa. Tämä aiheuttaa melkoista häslinkiä ja autojen puuroutumista vilkkaina liikennetunteina ellei kadunpätkältä poisteta toiselta puolelta kadunvarsipysäköintiä. Paras ratkaisu olisi muuttaa Yrjönkatu yksisuuntaiseksi, jolloin myös parkkipaikat mahtuisivat hyvin nykyisille paikoilleen.


Tällekin ongelmalle on ilmeisesti havahduttu tekemään jotain, sillä apulaiskaupunginjohtaja Pekka Sauri aikoo esittää Yrjönkadun yksisuuntaistamista. Toivottavasti toteutuu pian, sillä kaksisuuntainen autoliikenne, molemminpuolinen kadunvarsipysäköinti ja keskellä katua kulkevat ratikkakiskot kuulostaa todelliselta sumpulta näin kapealla kadulla.




> Ellei Pasilan sillan risteykseen asenneta samalla raitiovaunuille liikennevaloa vasemmalle Asemapäällikönkadulle. Päiväliikenteen aikaan asemalta vasemmalle kääntyminen autojen vihreällä yli autokaistojen on melko riskaabelia (eikä ilmeisesti edes laillistakaan), raitiovaunuissa kun ei vasemmalla puolella ole edes kunnon peiliä.


No eipä ehtinyt ratikoiden valo-ohjaus vasemmalle tähän risteykseen ennen ysilinjan avajaisia. Autojen vihreällä sitten käännytään ja toivotaan, ettei kolareita satu.

----------


## vristo

Helsingistä kantautuneiden liikenneuutisten mukaan raitiolinja 9 on ajanut ensimmäisen aikataulun mukaisen vuoronsa Porthaninkatua, joten ilomielin myönnän hävinneeni vetoni. Hyvää työtä ja kiitos Helsingin kaupungille uuden raitiolinjan toteuttamisesta!

----------


## Kolli

Oliko joku viimeisen bussi h17:n kyydissä, joka lähti 23.20 Merikadulta?
Onko siitä mahdollisesti kuvaa vai menikö kaikki "rutiinilla"?

----------


## MrArakawa

Ysilinjan ajoajat vaikuttivat ainakin näin sunnuntailiikenteessä kohtalaisen onnistuneilta. Väkeähän riitti vaunuissa tungokseen asti koko iltapäivän ja ihmisiä jäi pois ja tuli kyytiin tasaisesti joka pysäkeillä. Silti vuorot pysyivät ihan hyvin aikataulussa. Todellinen koetinkivi taitaa kuitenkin olla vasta huomenna kun arki koittaa. Uuden rataosuuden suurten risteyksien liikennevaloista yhdetkään eivät ole vielä toiminnassa, joten Sturenkadun ja Teollisuuskadun tietämillä voi tulla ongelmia. Entä vieläkö Pasilan aseman risteys aiotaan pitää vilkulla huomenna? Toisaalta kyllähän ne autot herkästi antavat tilaa kun ratikan nokka tunkee eteen pientareelta, joten menohan voi olla raitiovaunun kannalta jopa sujuvampaa ilman liikennevaloja.

----------


## 339-DF

Sen verran mitä itse ajelin ysillä tänään niin tein saman havainnon: aikataulut pitävät ja vilkkukeltainen mahdollistaa sujuvan liikenteen. Niinhän se on, että kun liikennevalot ovat pois päältä, sujuu liikenne kaikkien kannalta huomattavasti jouhevammin, ruuhka-aikoja lukuunottamatta. Siinä mielessä olisikin ihan perusteltua, että suurin osa liikennevaloista olisi toiminnassa vain ruuhka-aikoina. Mutta kai sitä sitten perustellaan liikenneturvallisuudella, että seistään keskellä yötä autioissa risteyksissä punaisissa valoissa.

Olen vähän ihmetellyt sitä, että jo vuonna 2006 alkaneiden rakennustöiden aikana ei olla ehditty saada edes ysin reitin varoitusvaloja paikoilleen. Ne eivät vaatisi sen kummempaa ohjelmointiakaan, sensorit vaan. Ja kyllä kai kahden vuoden aikana pitäisi ehtiä ohjelmoimaan nuo valoristeysten valotkin. Joku siinä taas klikkaa.

Jos joku foorumin kuljettajajäsenistä ajaa huomenna ysiä, niin olisi kiva kuulla aikataulujen pitävyydestä. Itse olen eniten huolissani siitä, miten Teollisuuskatu vetää ja miten ratikka pääsee puskemaan Traverssikujan molemmista päistä kadulle, kun mitään valoja ei vielä ole. Huomenna lomatkin lienevät suurimmalla osalla työssäkäyvistä loppu, eli liikennemäärät alkavat olla normaalitasolla.

Toivottavasti kaikki sujuu ysillä hyvin myös huomenna!

----------


## MrArakawa

> Olen vähän ihmetellyt sitä, että jo vuonna 2006 alkaneiden rakennustöiden aikana ei olla ehditty saada edes ysin reitin varoitusvaloja paikoilleen. Ne eivät vaatisi sen kummempaa ohjelmointiakaan, sensorit vaan.


Varoitusvalojen suhteen en olisi kovin optimistinen. Eihän Olympialaiturinkaan ratikkavalojen asentaminen ja käyttöönotto kestänyt kuin tuollaiset reilut puoli vuotta.  :Frown:

----------


## Kaid

> Sen verran mitä itse ajelin ysillä tänään niin tein saman havainnon: aikataulut pitävät ja vilkkukeltainen mahdollistaa sujuvan liikenteen. Niinhän se on, että kun liikennevalot ovat pois päältä, sujuu liikenne kaikkien kannalta huomattavasti jouhevammin, ruuhka-aikoja lukuunottamatta. Siinä mielessä olisikin ihan perusteltua, että suurin osa liikennevaloista olisi toiminnassa vain ruuhka-aikoina.


Täytyy sanoa etten ainakaan tämän aamun perusteellä pitäisi valoja välttämättä tarpeellisia ruuhka-aikoinakaan. Ainakin Pasilan aseman kohdalla pääsin kadusta yli kätevämmin kuin koskaan, koska valot eivät olleet päällä. Kerrankin autot jopa väistivät suojatiellä olijaa, yleensä jalankulkijoiden päälle kaasutetaan tuossa paikassa surutta, silloinkin kun jalankulkijoilla on vihreä valo. Tähän tosin saattoi vaikuttaa autoilijoiden suurempi väistöherkkyys "erikoistilanteessa".

Yksikään ysi ei valitettavasti suostunut kulkemaan kanssani samaan aikaan tuosta risteyksestä tai Teollisuuskadulta, joten en näiden paikkojen toimivuutta päässyt todentamaan. AKK:n kautta kiertäminen sen sijaan palkitsi kolmella ysibongauksella.

----------


## Kolli

Onko tietoa, onko Flemari jo kunnossa, siis onko kadun remontti valmis ja katu päällystetty? Miten on Porthanin laita?

----------


## ess

> Onko tietoa, onko Flemari jo kunnossa, siis onko kadun remontti valmis ja katu päällystetty? Miten on Porthanin laita?


Kumpikin on vielä vaiheessa.

----------


## Kolli

Kuinkakohan vaiheessa ne ovat? Kuulin muuten käsittämättömän jutun (en ole nyt Hgissä): Uudenmaankadun asvaltoitua osuutta (Kolmikulma) on uudelleen revitty auki!

 :Eek:

----------


## Kolli

Onko tietoa miten Flemari ja Porthan edistyvät?Mikä tilanne?

----------


## Kolli

En ole nyt Suomessa ja raitio.org ei myöskään päivity, joten *olisin todella* onnellinen, jos kertoisitte miten nuo työt etenevät. Kuvista plussaa! :Laughing:

----------


## rvk1249

Portsua pitkin ei pääse vieläkään autolla. Kiskojen välissä on kivet (pätkät puuttuu sekä ylä, että alapäästä, jottei autot oikeasti aja sitä pitkin), mutta kiskojen ja kävelytien välissä ei ole kiviä, muuten kuin pätkä alapäässä lähinnä toisella puolella.

Flemari melkein valmis Hesari-Porvis välillä. Porvis-AKK enemmän vaiheessa, mutta koko katu jo asfaltoitu, muutamassa paikassa asfaltti vielä hieman kiskoja alempana ja kadun varsi enemmän vaiheessa kuin Hesari-Porvis välillä.

----------


## Kolli

Kun HKL ilmoitti 51:n reittimuutoksesta, pohdin ääneen uutiseen liittyvässä keskustelussa, että mikä siinä Porthaninkadussa maksaa. Viestini poistettiin. Kysyn uudelleen: mikä maksaa? Onko siellä alla intiaanien hautausmaa tai kreikkalaisia ruukkuja?

----------


## vko

> Kun HKL ilmoitti 51:n reittimuutoksesta, pohdin ääneen uutiseen liittyvässä keskustelussa, että mikä siinä Porthaninkadussa maksaa. Viestini poistettiin. Kysyn uudelleen: mikä maksaa? Onko siellä alla intiaanien hautausmaa tai kreikkalaisia ruukkuja?


Porthaninkadun edistymättömyydestä jankkaaminen ja vieläpä useissa eri ketjuissa tuskin on järkevää. Erityisesti, kun viimeisin 51:n reittimuutos ei edes liittynyt mitenkään Porthaninkatuun.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Mikäli olen oikein asian ymmärtänyt, niin tänään 20.10.2008 linjan 9 pysäkki Pasilan konepaja on otettu käyttöön.

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

Kuljen aika usein Flemaria, joskus ysillä, joskus autolla, satunnaisesti jalkaisinkin. Olen koko syksyn ihmetellyt, miksi liikennevalot niin Flemarin ja Hesarin kuin Flemarin ja AKiven kulmassa ovat aina vaan vilkulla.

Tänään oli iloinen yllätys, kun Aleksis Kiven kulmassa liikennevalot toimivat, mutta Hesarin risteyksessä keltavilkutus jatkuu edelleen.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Tänään oli iloinen yllätys, kun Aleksis Kiven kulmassa liikennevalot toimivat, mutta Hesarin risteyksessä keltavilkutus jatkuu edelleen.


Minä en olisi niin innoissani uusista liikennevaloista. Parantavathan ne toki liikenneturvallisuutta, mutta jokaisen kytketyn valoristeyksen myötä näyttäisi ysilinjasta tulevan aina vain hitaampi. Pasilan suuntaan ajettaessa meno on Karhupuiston jälkeen pahimmillaan yhtä seisomista. Ensiksi odotellaan pitkä tovi Kaarlenkadun ja Helsinginkadun risteyksessä, sitten Flemarin ja AKK:n risteyksessä ja heti perään AKK:n ja Sturenkadun risteyksessä. Ja vielä on kytkemättä Hesarin ja Flemarin risteyksen sekä Teollisuuskadun valot. Eli lähikuukausina on vielä lisää seisomista luvassa. Toista oli linjan aloittaessa elokuussa, kun jokaisesta risteyksestä pääsi kohtalaisen jouhevasti. Mutta kaipa näihin mainittuihin risteyksiin saadaan jossakin välissä niitä etuisuuksia ohjelmoitua.

----------


## late-

> Ensiksi odotellaan pitkä tovi Kaarlenkadun ja Helsinginkadun risteyksessä, sitten Flemarin ja AKK:n risteyksessä ja heti perään AKK:n ja Sturenkadun risteyksessä.


Näin valitettavasti on tällä hetkellä. En ole henkilökohtaisesti suoraan tekemisissä etuuksien kanssa, mutta tiedän niiden olevan työn alla. Esimerkiksi Sturenkadun risteykseen on tulossa reilu 30 sekunnin pidennys, jolla pitäisi päästä läpi autojonon perässäkin. 

Pasilan alueen Jokeri-valojen käyttöönottoa taas ovat hidastaneet jonkinlaiset hankaluudet ajolankailmaisimien kanssa. Valot voidaan ottaa käyttöön, kunhan ilmaisimet toimivat luotettavasti.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Kuljen aika usein Flemaria, joskus ysillä, joskus autolla, satunnaisesti jalkaisinkin. Olen koko syksyn ihmetellyt, miksi liikennevalot niin Flemarin ja Hesarin kuin Flemarin ja AKiven kulmassa ovat aina vaan vilkulla.


Itse menen tuosta pyörällä tai kasilla Hesaria pitkin päivittäin, eivätkä ne valot ole kyllä olleet erityisen iloinen yllätys. Hesari-Flemari ja Hesari-Kaarlenkatu -risteyksissä ei ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella ainakaan koskaan ole niin paljon liikennettä että valoille olisi jotain tarvetta. Eikä kyllä ruuhka-aikaankaan ainakaan niinä kertoina kun olen itse siitä mennyt.

Siinä Hesarilla on pysäkki ja kahdet valot niin tiheässä ja vielä ratikat matkalla eri suuntiin, että siitä voi kyllä tulla melkoinen ratikkasumppu jos Flemarin valotkin kytketään käyttöön ennen kun etuudet saadaan toimimaan.

Yleisesti järkevin ratkaisu olisi varmaan poistaa koko valot. Tuskin ne edes merkittävästi lisäävät liikenneturvallisuutta kun kävelijät pääsääntöisesti eivät kuitenkaan noudata niitä.

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

Yleisesti järkevin ratkaisu ei suinkaan ole valojen poistaminen, vaan niiden tekeminen sellaisiksi, että raitiovaunuilla on aina vapaa kulku. Ja autot pitää panna jonottamaan muualle kuin raitiokiskojen tukkeeksi.

Joka risteyksessä, mistä raitiovaunuja kulkee, pitäisi aina ratikan lähestyessä pysäyttää autot ja antaa sporalle esteetön, pysähtymätön kulku.

Kaarlenkadun voisi rauhoittaa raitioliikenteelle, autot voivat mennä Karhupuistosta Hesarille asti Fleminginkatua. Samoin Porthaninkatu voisi jäädä pysyvästi ratikkakaduksi.

Omien ysikokemusteni tuskaisin paikka on kuitenkin AKivellä, kun liikennevaloissa samalla kaistalla jonottavat autot tukkivat raitiotien.

Ja autoja pitäsi kyllä valvoa järeämmin keinoin, mieluimmin fyysisin estein. Menee vähän sivuun ysistä, mutta tosi villiä on meininki Kampintorin tienoilla. Fredaa, Kampinkatua (nyk. UKK) ja Malminrinnettä menee usein jatkuva henkilöautovirta kieltomerkeistä välittämättä.

----------


## GT8N

> Yleisesti järkevin ratkaisu ei suinkaan ole valojen poistaminen, vaan niiden tekeminen sellaisiksi, että raitiovaunuilla on aina vapaa kulku. Ja autot pitää panna jonottamaan muualle kuin raitiokiskojen tukkeeksi.
> 
> Joka risteyksessä, mistä raitiovaunuja kulkee, pitäisi aina ratikan lähestyessä pysäyttää autot ja antaa sporalle esteetön, pysähtymätön kulku.


Tässä on yleisesti kiteytettynä 2000-luvun modernin raitiotieliikenteen sujuvuuden ja luotettavuuden perusedellytys-, ja idea. Valitettavasti sen ymmärtäminen varsinkin suunnittelijoiden ja päättäjien keskuudessa on erittäin vaikeata. Puhumattakaan Suomen "erityisoloista"...

----------


## Taivaankumma

> Kuljen aika usein Flemaria, joskus ysillä, joskus autolla, satunnaisesti jalkaisinkin. Olen koko syksyn ihmetellyt, miksi liikennevalot niin Flemarin ja Hesarin kuin Flemarin ja AKiven kulmassa ovat aina vaan vilkulla.


Nyt ovat myös Hesarin ja Flemarin kulman valot toiminnassa. Sen sijaan kovasti ihmettelen sitä, että Hesarilla molempiin suuntiin vasemmalle kääntyvien kaistat on siirretty kiskojen päälle. Mitähän järkeä tässä mahtaa olla? Hesarilla ei voi olla kahta suoraan jatkavaa kaistaa kun risteyksen jälkeen molempiin suuntin on vain yksi kaista, eivätkä oikealle kääntyjät nyt todellakaan tarvitse risteyksessä omia kaistojaan.

----------


## ess

> Sen sijaan kovasti ihmettelen sitä, että Hesarilla molempiin suuntiin vasemmalle kääntyvien kaistat on siirretty kiskojen päälle. Mitähän järkeä tässä mahtaa olla?


Kadun oikeaan laitaan saadaan näin parkkipaikkoja?

----------


## Taivaankumma

> Kadun oikeaan laitaan saadaan näin parkkipaikkoja?


Huomasin tuossa uudestaan ohi kulkiessani sellaisen seikan, että vasemmalle kääntyjillä ei enää näytä olevan omia valoja risteyksessä kuten ennen remonttia. Sehän selkeyttää jo huomattavasti.

----------


## mv

> Huomasin tuossa uudestaan ohi kulkiessani sellaisen seikan, että vasemmalle kääntyjillä ei enää näytä olevan omia valoja risteyksessä kuten ennen remonttia. Sehän selkeyttää jo huomattavasti.


Juu, näin on. Seurailin tänään liikennettä ja näyttäisi siltä, että Hesarin eri suunnat päästetään risteykseen vuoron perään, ei yhtä aikaa.

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

Eilen aamupäivällä olin menossa Flemaria etelään päin, tällä kertaa henkilöautolla. Liikennettä oli Hesarilla harvinaisen paljon ja viime viikosta asti toiminut valo-ohjaus oli sinänsä ihan tarpeellinen. Sen toteutus on kuitenkin niin järjetön, että jouduin tahtomattani tukkeeksi ysin kiskoille.

Juuri ennen risteystä katu on niin leveä, että raitiovaunu mahtuisi omalle kaistalleen ja viereen mahtuisi autokaista. Silloin olisi mahdollista antaa oikealle kääntyvälle ysille vapaa kulku ja antaa autojen jonottaa.

Risteykseen tullessa katu on kuitenkin kavennettu niin, että autot joutuvat kiskoille jonottamaan. Ei siis ole mitään iloa siitä, että raitiovaunulle on oma valo.

Risteykseen saapuessani autojen valo muuttui punaiseksi ihan niin kuin pitääkin, ja vastaan tuleva ysi pääsi kääntymään Hesarilta Flemarille. Sitten Helsinginkadun länteen menevä liikenne sai vihreän ja mulle loisti punainen, ihan niin kuin pitikin. 

Mutta sitten tuli se järjettömyys. Takanani lähestyi raitiovaunu. mutta meille loisti edelleen liikennevaloissa punainen ja ässä. Eivätkä liikennevalot reagoineet ratikkaan, joka joutui siis pysähtymään taakseni.  :Eek:  Hesarille tuli punaiset, mutta ei meitä päästetty vieläkään minnekään. Seuraavaksi sai vihreän Flemaria vastaantuleva autoliikenne! Kun tämän jälkeen pääsi liikkeelle Hesaria itään päin menevä liikenne, niin takanani olevalle sporalle tuli vihdoinkin nuoli. Mutta eihän se päässyt kääntymään, kun minulle loisti punainen ja olin sen edessä.  :Mad:  Sitten taas Hesarin länteen päin meneville vihreä ja vasta sen jälkeen tuli (nyt sentään yhtä aikaa) meidän tulosuunnallemme autovihreä ja raitionuoli.

Kummallisinta on se, että tuon risteyksen liikennevalot on tehty erillisiä auto- ja raitiokaistoja varten, mutta ajorataa on kavennettu risteyksen kohdalla niin, että autot ohjataan raitiovaunukiskoille. Siinä ei auta sporavalojen vaihtuminen, kun autoja ei ajateta ratikan edestä pois.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kun tämän jälkeen pääsi liikkeelle Hesaria itään päin menevä liikenne, niin takanani olevalle sporalle tuli vihdoinkin nuoli. Mutta eihän se päässyt kääntymään, kun minulle loisti punainen ja olin sen edessä.  Sitten taas Hesarin länteen päin meneville vihreä ja vasta sen jälkeen tuli (nyt sentään yhtä aikaa) meidän tulosuunnallemme autovihreä ja raitionuoli.


Tämä on kyllä niin suurta idiotismia kuin olla ja voi. Ehdottaisin, että antaisit tästä suoraan palautetta KSV:n Kari Saneelle. Eiköhän hänellä ole mahdollisuus korjata tuo tilanne. Voi muuten olla, että edessä seisovien autojen takia valokoje ei edes ole tunnistanut odottavaa ratikkaa, eikä siksi järjestä sille valoja.

Juuri tällaista tapahtuu, kun ratikoille ei saada järjestettyä omia kaistoja. Saas nähdä, miten Teollisuuskatu lähtee toimimaan, kun se aikanaan valmistuu. Epäilen, että suuria ongelmia tulee sielläkin ajosuunnassa Pasilaan.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Mutta sitten tuli se järjettömyys. Takanani lähestyi raitiovaunu. mutta...


Risteyksessä annetaan ajolupa vain yhdelle ajosuunnalle kerrallaan ja selostuksesi perusteella vaikuttaisi siltä, että ratikan etuisuuskutsu ei ole mennyt läpi ja risteyksessä on menty normaalin kierron mukaan (ja sehän usein kestää). Omien havaintojeni perusteella risteyksessä on ollut ongelmia ratikan etuisuuden kanssa nimenomaan tässä ajosuunnassa. Joskus etuisuus menee läpi heti Vaasankadun jälkeen, usein ei ollenkaan. 




> Kummallisinta on se, että tuon risteyksen liikennevalot on tehty erillisiä auto- ja raitiokaistoja varten, mutta ajorataa on kavennettu risteyksen kohdalla niin, että autot ohjataan raitiovaunukiskoille. Siinä ei auta sporavalojen vaihtuminen, kun autoja ei ajateta ratikan edestä pois.


Hesarin ja Flemarin risteyksen liikennevalot eivät ole tehty erillisiä auto- ja raitiotiekaistoja varten, kuten ei myöskään Flemarin ja Aleksis Kiven kadun risteyksen valotkaan, vaan ratikat menevät niissä autojen vihreiden mukaan samoilla kaistoilla. Ratikkavalo oikealle Flemarilta Hesarille samoin kuin ratikkavalo oikealle Aleksis Kiven kadulta Flemarille on olemassa vain risteävän kadun jalankulkijoiden varten. Näin heille tarvitsee näyttää punaista vain ratikan lähestyessä, muuten jalankulkijoille pitäisi polttaa punaista (kääntyvien) autojen vihreilläkin.

----------


## ess

> Risteyksessä annetaan ajolupa vain yhdelle ajosuunnalle kerrallaan ja selostuksesi perusteella vaikuttaisi siltä, että ratikan etuisuuskutsu ei ole mennyt läpi ja risteyksessä on menty normaalin kierron mukaan (ja sehän usein kestää).


Eihän sillä ole mitään merkitystä meneekö etuisuus läpi vai ei jos edessä on auto. Usein käy niin että RV:lle loimottaa nuoli ja autoille punainen varsin pitkään. Tukkeena oleva auto ei tietenkään voi mennä. Sitten lopulta auto saa vihreän ja RV:lle näytetään S-valoa. Vaunu pääsee siis tuosta vasta seuraavalla kierrolla. Aikaa tähän voi palaa useampi minuutti. Varsinkin kun Hesarin pysäkin jälkeen jonotetaan valoissa ja välittömästi tämän jälkeen ennen Kaarlenkadulle pääsemistä.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Eihän sillä ole mitään merkitystä meneekö etuisuus läpi vai ei jos edessä on auto. Usein käy niin että RV:lle loimottaa nuoli ja autoille punainen varsin pitkään. Tukkeena oleva auto ei tietenkään voi mennä. Sitten lopulta auto saa vihreän ja RV:lle näytetään S-valoa.


Kuten kirjoitin, ajolupa risteyksessä annetaan kerrallaan vain yhteen suuntaan neljästä. Näin ollen oikeaoppisesti läpi mennyt liikennevaloetuuspyyntö vaikuttaa nimenomaan siihen, että Flemarilta kohti Helsinginkatua tuleva liikennevirta saa vihreän valon (sitä en osaa sanoa, onko etuisuus pidennys, aiennus, välivaihe vai mikä). Ratikkavalo on vain suojatietä varten, koska muuten risteävän suojatien pitäisi olla aina punaisella autojen vihreän aikana. Erillisen ratikkaopasteen ansiosta vain silloin kun vaunu lähestyy. Tilanne jossa ratikalle palaa nuoli oikealle, mutta autoille on punainen, tapahtuu kun Helsinginkatua itään menevällä liikennevirralla on vihreä. Se nuolivalo ei ole etuisuuspyyntö, vaan syttyy koska mitään estettä syttymiselle ei ole. Voihan olla, että se ratikka joskus olisikin ensimmäisenä jonossa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kadun oikeaan laitaan saadaan näin parkkipaikkoja?


Minusta hölmöintä tässä on se, ettei noita parkkipaikkojakaan ole tullut, vaan siinä on edelleen pysäköintikielto. Katusuunnitelmassa parkkipaikat kuitenkin ovat. Miksei niitä ole merkitty liikennemerkein?

Tämä Hesarin ja Flemarin risteys on kyllä surullinen esimerkki ratikkavastaisesta liikennesuunnittelusta.

----------


## Samppa

> Minusta hölmöintä tässä on se, ettei noita parkkipaikkojakaan ole tullut, vaan siinä on edelleen pysäköintikielto. Katusuunnitelmassa parkkipaikat kuitenkin ovat. Miksei niitä ole merkitty liikennemerkein?
> 
> Tämä Hesarin ja Flemarin risteys on kyllä surullinen esimerkki ratikkavastaisesta liikennesuunnittelusta.


Hesarilla ainakin Hämeentien suuntaan ennen Flemaria parkkipaikat ovat ilmestyneet.
Sitä en minäkään ymmärrä, miksi näin on haluttu tehdä?

----------


## 339-DF

> Hesarilla ainakin Hämeentien suuntaan ennen Flemaria parkkipaikat ovat ilmestyneet.


Juuri niitä paikkoja tarkoitin. Hyvä, että edes ne ovat tulleet. Pari viikkoa sitten niitä ei vielä ollut merkitty.

Jos tuosta risteyksestä tulee riittävän huonosti toimiva niin sitten on syytä toivoa, että rv-kuljettajat antavat siitä sen verran paljon palautetta, että se viedään eteenpäin KSV:lle joka palauttaa järjestelyt entisenkaltaisiksi. Teknisiä esteitähän sille ei ole.

Pitää yrittää seurata liikennettä tuossa joku arki-ilta ruuhka-aikaan, niin näkee sitten itse, miten se toimii. Tai ei toimi.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Pitää yrittää seurata liikennettä tuossa joku arki-ilta ruuhka-aikaan, niin näkee sitten itse, miten se toimii. Tai ei toimi.


Tältä viikolta on runsaasti omakohtaista kokemusta tästä parjatusta Flemari-Hesari-risteyksestä, ja mielestäni se on toiminut melko hyvin iltapäivän pahimpina ruuhka-aikoinakin. Pasilasta tuleva ysi tunnistetaan välittömästi, kun vaunu lähtee liikkeelle Fleminginkadun pysäkiltä. Etu ei koske siis vain ratikkavaloa, vaan myös autoilijoiden vihreää. Liva antaa lähestyvälle ysille ainakin 30 sekuntia aikaa, ja tässä ajassa vaunu ehtii ajaa mainiosti risteyksen läpi. Yhden kerran bussi 50 tukki ratikan tietä, jolloin valo ehti vaihtua punaiseksi, mutta vihreä annettiin uudestaan heti yhden vaiheen jälkeen. Toisessa suunnassa etuisuus toimii vaihtelevammin, mutta kohtalaisen sujuvasti Pasilaan päinkin pääsee. Ideaalitapauksessa ysi ajaa Kaarlenkadulta päästyään pysähtymättä Flemarille eikä tämä ole tuikiharvinainen näky. Kaseilla etuisuus toimii ja odotus on yleensä enintään yhden vaiheen suuruinen. Tosin erisuuntiin menevät kasit eivät voi ylittää risteystä samaan aikaan. 

Flemari-Hesari-risteystä huomattavasti pahempia pullonkauloja ysin reitillä on risteykset Kaarlenkatu-Helsinginkatu s1 (koskee myös linjoja 1(A) ja 3B), Flemari-AKK s1 ja AKK-Sturenkatu s1, joissa ei ole minkäänlaisia etuisuuksia. Mutta viimeksi mainittuun on ilmeisesti joskus tulossa pidennystä "viiden sekunnin vihreälle". 

Ja tästä on ehkä jo mainittukin, mutta Itä-Pasilan ratikkavaloista on saatu jo toimimaan muut paitsi Jämsänkadun-Kumpulantien valot.

----------


## ess

> Tältä viikolta on runsaasti omakohtaista kokemusta tästä parjatusta Flemari-Hesari-risteyksestä, ja mielestäni se on toiminut melko hyvin iltapäivän pahimpina ruuhka-aikoinakin.


Totta. Valo toimii nyt hyvin kun siinä on etuisuudet päällä.

----------


## late-

> Flemari-Hesari-risteystä huomattavasti pahempia pullonkauloja ysin reitillä on risteykset Kaarlenkatu-Helsinginkatu s1 (koskee myös linjoja 1(A) ja 3B), Flemari-AKK s1 ja AKK-Sturenkatu s1, joissa ei ole minkäänlaisia etuisuuksia. Mutta viimeksi mainittuun on ilmeisesti joskus tulossa pidennystä "viiden sekunnin vihreälle".


Tarkemmin näistä puuttuvat (tai ovat puuttuneet) etuuksien vaatimat linjadatat. Valoihin etuudet on ohjelmoitu ainakin ensimmäisessä ja viimeisessä tapauksessa. Kaarlenkadulta tultaessahan on etuus ykköselle ja 3B:lle, mutta Ysiltä se puuttuu.

Viime tietoa linjadata oli tekeillä ja Thorebin edustaja on tällä viikolla Helsingissä, joten etuudet saattavat olla nyt jo käytössäkin.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Kaarlenkadulta tultaessahan on etuus ykköselle ja 3B:lle, mutta Ysiltä se puuttuu.


Tuo etuisuus on kokonaisuudessaan sen verran säälittävä, ettei sitä kannata suuremmin hehkuttaa. Etuisuus antaa vain muutaman sekunnin pidennyksen vihreään, ja kaiken lisäksi lähestyvä vaunu tunnistetaan vain muutamia metrejä ennen risteystä. Niinpä Kaarlenkadun pysäkiltä lähtevä vaunu harvoin ehtii risteyksestä, jos valot sattuvat olemaan vihreällä liikkeelle lähtiessä. Etuisuus ei anna mitään välivaloja, joten nuolta odotellaan koko kierron ajan (eli yli minuutin) vaikka ledin vilkkuukin. Pieni ensiapu olisi, jos vaunu tunnistettaisiin heti, kun ovet sulkeutuvat Kaarlenkadun pysäkillä. Lisäharmia risteysalueella tuottaa uusi turvavaihde, joka pakottaa peräkkäin ajavista vaunuista jälkimmäisen odottamaan etuisuusalueen ulkopuolella, jos edellä oleva vaunu on menossa eri suuntaan risteyksestä.

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

Marraskuun lopussa kirjoitin tässä ketjussa Hesarin ja Flemarin risteyksen liikennevaloista. Lähetin myös palautetta kaupungille. Tänään siihen vihdoin tuli vastaus. Asialle ei tehdä mitään.




> Olette 28.11.2008 lähettäneet sähköpostiviestin Helsingin kaupungin liikennesuunnitteluosastolle, jossa ehdotatte muutoksia Fleminginkadun ja Helsinginkadun liittymän liikennejärjestelyihin.
> 
> Fleminginkadun ja Helsinginkadun liittymän liikennejärjestelyjä muutettiin raitiolinja 9 rakentamisen yhteydessä. Pohjoisen suunnasta Fleminginkatua Helsinginkadun liittymään tultaessa ovat samalla kaistalla sekä raitiovaunut että muu liikenne. Ajorataa kaventavan rakenteen poistamisella ei saada riittävästi tilaa kahden kaistan merkitsemiselle liittymään, vaan raitiovaunut ja autoliikenne joutuisivat vuorottelemaan ehdottamallanne tavalla. Tämä ei ole mahdollista ilman uuden valovaiheen lisäämistä, mikä taas lisäisi turhaan risteyksen aiheuttamia liikennevaloviivytyksiä kaikille. Autoliikenteelle tarkoitettu odotustila jouduttaisiin merkitsemään linja-autopysäkille, mikä huonontaisi joukkoliikenteen sujuvuutta.
> 
> Viestissänne kuvaamanne liikennevalotilanne on todennäköisesti johtunut siitä, että tieto Fleminginkatua saapuvasta raitiovaunusta ei ole jostain syystä tullut liikennevalokojeelle. Kun tämä ns. pyyntöilmaisu saadaan normaalisti heti edellisen pysäkin jälkeen, annetaan Fleminginkadun suunnasta tuleville autoille ja raitiovaunuille ajolupa samanaikaisesti, ja raitiovaunu saa tässä liikennevalovaiheessa tarvittaessa ylimääräistä pidennystä. Lisäksi Fleminginkadun suunta voi raitiovaunun pyynnöstä saada myös ylimääräisen ns. lisävaiheen. Koska kyseisen suunnan raitiovaunuilmaisun ajoittainen epävarmuus on tiedossamme, on liikennevaloihin ohjelmoitu raitiovaunulle lyhyt jokaisessa liikennevalokierrossa toteutuva ajolupa samaan aikaan Helsinginkadun itäänpäin menevän liikenteen kanssa. Tällaista ratkaisua ei yleensä tehdä, mutta tässä risteyksessä siitä ei aiheudu ylimääräistä viivytystä eikä muutakaan haittaa, ja raitiovaunulle voidaan näin taata laillinen mahdollisuus ajaa risteykseen siinäkin tilanteessa, että pyyntöilmaisu jää tulematta. Tämän valovaiheen aikana ei tietenkään voida muuta ajoneuvoliikennettä kyseisestä suunnasta sallia risteävän liikenteen vuoksi, joten kuvauksenne kaltaiset pitkät odotusajat ovat tällaisessa poikkeustapauksessa mahdollisia. Vielä vinkiksi: merkkinä siitä, että risteystä lähestyvä raitiovaunu (tai bussi) on havaittu, vilkkuu punaisen tai keltaisen (raitiovanulla S tai -) opastimen alakulmassa pieni valkoinen ns. valopilkku.
> 
> Raitiovaunuliikenteen sujuvuuden turvaamiseksi on Helsingissä käytössä liikennevaloliittymissä etuusjärjestelmä. Myös Fleminginkadun ja Helsinginkadun liittymässä raitiovaunut saavat kaikissa suunnissa etuudet.
> 
> Yhteistyöterveisin
> ...


Jos autot joutuisivat jonottamaan bussipysäkin kohdalla, niin bussipysäkkiähän ei voi siirtää (joko vähän taaemmaksi Flemarille tai risteyksen jälkeen Hesarille)? Ja kun vasemmalle kääntymistä jonottava bussi tukkii ratikkakiskot (tai oikealle kääntymistä jonottava ratikka estää bussin lähdön pysäkiltä), niin sehän ei huononna joukkoliikenteen sujuvuutta?

Tyydytään siis tähän. Onneksi liikennevalovaiheiden kierto kuitenkin on vähän nopeampi kuin kolme kuukautta.  :Wink:

----------


## MrArakawa

Mielestäni asialle ei tarvitsekaan tehdä mitään, sillä risteys toimii ainakin raitiovaunuliikenteen kannalta hyvin. Bussiliikenteestä en sitten tiedä. Nikulaisen Pekan vastauksen oleellinen, ja tässä ketjussa jo aiemminkin käsitelty kohta on: _Kun tämä ns. pyyntöilmaisu saadaan normaalisti heti edellisen pysäkin jälkeen, annetaan Fleminginkadun suunnasta tuleville autoille ja raitiovaunuille ajolupa samanaikaisesti, ja raitiovaunu saa tässä liikennevalovaiheessa tarvittaessa ylimääräistä pidennystä. Lisäksi Fleminginkadun suunta voi raitiovaunun pyynnöstä saada myös ylimääräisen ns. lisävaiheen. Koska kyseisen suunnan raitiovaunuilmaisun ajoittainen epävarmuus on tiedossamme, on liikennevaloihin ohjelmoitu raitiovaunulle lyhyt jokaisessa liikennevalokierrossa toteutuva ajolupa samaan aikaan Helsinginkadun itäänpäin menevän liikenteen kanssa._ Autot ja bussit eivät siis voi tukkia ratikan kulkua, koska ne saavat ajoluvan samaan aikaan ja sitä pidetään niin pitkään että ratikkakin ehtii risteyksestä. Sujuvuus on toki vahvasti tekniikan varassa ja jos se pettää, niin sitten asiat ovat heikommin.

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

Ongelma tulikin siitä, että tekniikka ei ole aina luotettavaa. Ja silloin oli autojono kiskoilla! Onneksi Flemarilla on sen verran vähän autoliikennettä, että useimmiten ysi pääsee sujuvasti ja jonottamatta. Vaikka tuolle kadulle ei tehdäkään mitään, niin ei se mielestäni mikään malliesimerkki toimivasta kadusta ole. Raitiovaunuilla pitäisi aina olla omat, esteettömät kaistat ja autot pitäisi jättää jonottamaan eri kaistalle.

----------

